# #32 CLOSED -CRISS CROSS SCARF Workshop with Saroj



## Designer1234

July 23/2013

Welcome to this workshop with Saroj - You will learn to make a loved criss cross scarf

*GUIDELINES FOR THIS WORKSHOP*

*IMPORTANT PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late*.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post *IM IN* to join this workshop

#1  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe by the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4  Please dont give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.
-----------------------


----------



## Saroj

*SAROJ HERE! Welcome to criss cross scarf workshop*. I am very pleased and excited to teach my second workshop.

Here is the link to download the pattern.

I have emailed over 500 knitters the pattern since i first posted the criss cross scarf on the forum so we should have a great parade of scarves

*SEE DOWNLOAD HERE FOR FULL PATTERN* (full copy in next post) Thanks to Gin B for the help with this 
pattern --


----------



## Saroj

*Here is the pattern of the Criss cross pattern* This is the same as the download posted in the above post!

2013-07-30 3:33 PM
Yarn:
Needles:
Other Supplies:
Measurements:
Abbreviations:
K (or k) P (or p) M1
RS
WS
Any worsted weight yarn - 350 gms
(Be sure to check the weight of the skeins you buy. For instance, Lion Brand
Vannas Choice yarn skeins are 300 gms each, so you would need 2 skeins.) Size 9 for loose knitters or Size 10 or 101⁄2 for tight knitters
Tapestry needle to weave ends 4 stitch holders
Very large safety pins
First and last segments - 9 inch length, 51⁄2 inch width
knit purl
Make 1 stitch (in the ladder between 2 stitches) right side
wrong side

IMPORTANT NOTE:
Cast on 27 Stitches
First Segment:
Even if you use a row counter, it is very easy to forget to click your row counter. As a second measure of protection, on the right side you can place a safety pin in 1-2 stitches on of every Row 1 of every section so you know where Row 1 began. You can count up from there to verify your rows.
CRISS CROSS SCARF

Saroj Madan (Saroj) as the teacher

￼￼￼￼Rows 1-52: *K2, p2 *, repeat from * to last stitch, p1, turn. (End on a WS row.)
(This pattern is called a goof up rib.)
Row 53 (RS): K13, m1, k14 (28 stitches).

Second Segment  Part 1 of 4:
Purl 7 stitches and turn.
file:///Users/canack2/Desktop/Criss%20Cross%20Scarf_KP%20Workshop%20Number%2032.htm Page 1 of 3
2013-07-30 3:33 PM
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS). Place stitches on a stitch holder or very large safety pin. Cut yarn, leaving a 6-inch or longer tail.
Second Segment  Part 2 of 4:
Purl the next (second) set of 7 stitches and turn.
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS). Place stitches on a stitch holder or very large safety pin. Cut yarn, leaving a 6-inch or longer tail.
Second Segment  Part 3 of 4:
Purl the next (third) set of 7 stitches and turn.
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS). Place stitches on a stitch holder or very large safety pin. Cut yarn, leaving a 6-inch or longer tail.
Second Segment  Part 4 of 4:
Purl the last (fourth) set of 7 stitches and turn.
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS), but do not cut yarn.
Place remaining 21 stitches back on your needle, being careful not to twist them. Your work should now look like this:
On the next row (RS), K14, k2tog, k13, turn. (27 stitches)

Third Segment (neck section):
￼Rows 1 (WS):
Rows 2-111: Row 112 (RS):
*K2, p2 *, repeat from * to last stitch, p1, turn. (The scarf should fit around your neck. You can add rows or decrease as required.)
*K2, p2 *, repeat from * to last stitch, p1, turn. (End on a WS row.) K13, m1, k14 (28 stitches).
Fourth Segment  Part 1 of 4:
Purl 7 stitches and turn.
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS). Place stitches on a stitch holder or very large safety pin. Cut yarn, leaving a 6-inch or longer tail.
Fourth Segment  Part 2 of 4:
Purl the next (second) set of 7 stitches and turn.
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS). Place stitches on a stitch holder or very large safety pin. Cut yarn, leaving a 6-inch or longer tail.
file:///Users/canack2/Desktop/Criss%20Cross%20Scarf_KP%20Workshop%20Number%2032.htm Page 2 of 3
2013-07-30 3:33 PM

Fourth Segment  Part 3 of 4:
Purl the next (third) set of 7 stitches and turn.
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS). Place stitches on a stitch holder or very large safety pin. Cut yarn, leaving a 6-inch or longer tail.
Fourth Segment  Part 4 of 4:
Purl the last (fourth) set of 7 stitches and turn.
Knit 38 rows of those 7 stitches in stockinette stitch (ending on WS). Place stitches on a stitch
holder or very large safety pin, but do not cut yarn.
Weaving Both Sets of 7-Stitch Strips:
Lay your work right-side-up on a flat surface. Weave the open edges into the previous (Second Section) stockinette stitch strips in a criss cross alternating pattern. (Think of it as an apple pie lattice crust - see first photo.):
1st: Going from top to down 2nd: From down to up.
3rd: From top to down.
4th: From down to up.
Put all 28 stitches back on your needle, being careful not to twist the 7-stitch sections. On the next (RS) row, K14, k2tog, k13, turn. (27 stitches)

Fifth Segment:
Rows 1-52: *K2, p2 *, repeat from * to last stitch, p1, turn. (End on a WS row.)
Bind off in ribbing (not stockinette).

Weave in all the odds and ends. If you have any questions or discrepancies, please send an email to Saroj Madan at [email protected]

Happy knitting!
The above scarves were made by Saroj for her 4- and 1-year-old nieces, respectively.


----------



## jmai5421

Saroj said:


> Here is the first segment


Love the one in your avatar. Is it the same as the one we are knitting?


----------



## amplex

I hope I'm doing this right. This is my first time.


----------



## Saroj

jmai5421 said:


> Love the one in your avatar. Is it the same as the one we are knitting?


Yes - a smaller version for a baby. Once you make the first one, I will give you all the variations and how to use your favorite pattern and make your own creation.

My nieces one in norway and the other in washington, D.C. wanted the scarf for their babies. When I was in Norway last week, I was making a pink one when my Niece asked me to design one for her 1 and 4 yr old. I came up with these two designs. I had models in house so I was able to measure the length and adjusted accordingly. I also had a limited supply of yarn with me, so I created the two color to use my stash.


----------



## Saroj

amplex said:


> I hope I'm doing this right. This is my first time.


You are doing great. If in doubt, post your question and I will answer ASAP.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj said:


> Here is the first segment


Could you tell me the measurement or width of the first segment?
Thanks


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> Could you tell me the measurement or width of the first segment?
> Thanks


About 9" length. Width about 51/2".

Worsted weight yarn with size 9 needles.

I used vanna's choice lion brand yarn.

If you are a tight knitter, you can use size 10 or 10 1/2 size needles


----------



## kanga

casting on right now


----------



## Pat lamb

Saroj. Do knit all the 38 rows or is it knit one row purl one row. Thanks. Pat
Love the pattern can't wait o get it done and start another


----------



## Pat lamb

Saroj, found the answers. Pat


----------



## vera M

Hi It says size 9 needle what size is that please 
vera


----------



## Saroj

Pat lamb said:


> Saroj. Do knit all the 38 rows or is it knit one row purl one row. Thanks. Pat
> Love the pattern can't wait o get it done and start another


Very good question - it is stockinette - knit one row and purl one row. Correction is highlighted under the link.

My 2 testers read knit only and here is the result I got yesterday after I came back from vacation - does not look bad but it widens the strips. the weaving was a little tight. It actually looked good on simply soft yarn but red heart super saver was a little coarse. If you choose to do knit only (garter st), ignore the next purl row as it will look odd and you will notice when you are weaving.

Picture is worth thousand words so here it is.


----------



## Saroj

vera M said:


> I am in what size is a 9 is that a old 9 please
> vera


Here is the link to see the conversion for all sizes of needles

http://www.fibergypsy.com/common/needles.shtml


----------



## Bubba24

This is how my first one came out that I made a few weeks ago. I knit the strips according to pattern. This one I am starting I will do the strips in stockette.


----------



## Bubba24

Oops. Here is the photo


----------



## Saroj

Nice work Bubba24. Now you can do another one with st st. 

I always say don't just blindly follow the pattern - think, study the picture And when in doubt ask questions. an experienced knitter forgets the basic things sometimes.

Saroj


----------



## jangmb

Congrats and thanks for sharing! Very nice work. This is a great pattern!


----------



## JILLfromWI

Do we need 350 yards of worsted weight? I see the pattern says 350 grams which seems like a lot of yarn.

Thanks,

JILLfromWI


----------



## jmai5421

Saroj said:


> Very good question - it is stockinette - knit one row and purl one row. Correction is highlighted under the link.
> 
> My 2 testers read knit only and here is the result I got yesterday after I came back from vacation - does not look bad but it widens the strips. the weaving was a little tight. It actually looked good on simply soft yarn but red heart super saver was a little coarse. If you choose to do knit only (garter st), ignore the next purl row as it will look odd and you will notice when you are weaving.
> 
> Picture is worth thousand words so here it is.


Thanks for the picture. I saw the correction and noted it but wondered where it was supposed to go. I thought I would ask or see if someone else did. Makes sense now.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## Saroj

R


JILLfromWI said:


> Do we need 350 yards of worsted weight? I see the pattern says 350 grams which seems like a lot of yarn.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JILLfromWI


I used one ball of lion brand vanna's choice. A few yards left over.


----------



## Zraza

Saroj, thanks for posting the first segment of the scarf. I have completed the first segment. Next row knit 7, knit next 7 from holder, knit t from next holder and decrease one stitch knit to end. How do I decrease? Knit 2 together? 
Thanks.


----------



## Saroj

Zraza said:


> Saroj, thanks for posting the first segment of the scarf. I have completed the first segment. Next row knit 7, knit next 7 from holder, knit t from next holder and decrease one stitch knit to end. How do I decrease? Knit 2 together?
> Thanks.


You need to increase one st in the next knit row. Knit 13 m1 k 14

How to inc M1 - Check out this video on YouTube:






Next row purl 7 st and turn

Knit 7 Sts on the knit side and purl the same seven Sts on the purl side. Knit in st st about 9" or same length as the first segment or as I counted 38 rows. End with a purl row. The yarn when you cut will be in the inside of the work

Now take next 7 Sts from the work and join new yarn and purl

Repeat the next part as first 7 stitches ending again with a purl row.

Repeat the next segment same way

Repeat the last segment of 7 Sts but this time do not cut the yarn. Knit 7 sts, knit next 7 sts from the holder, knit next 7 sts from the holder and knit the final 7 sts from the holder. Total 28 Sts

Knit the pattern on the next row and dec one st in the middle by knitting 2 tog. You will end up with the correct pattern and 27 Sts.


----------



## gdhavens

I'm in. I kind of like the garter stitch version. It gives a basketweave look to the neck area.


----------



## donna47304

I'm in; baby pictures are beyond adorable! Think I'll make one of those for a winter baby!


----------



## Saroj

gdhavens said:


> I'm in. I kind of like the garter stitch version. It gives a basketweave look to the neck area.


You are the designer, you can make this change and do what you like. This is when I want you to make the decision. If you choose to do garter st ignore the next row - purl.


----------



## Saroj

Welcome all and thank you for great questions.


----------



## vera M

Hi 
I asked what size the 9 needles was someone gave me size 4 have just looked its 5.5 am I correct with this size please as dont want to start and its wrong 
vera I am in England


----------



## catlover1960

vera M said:


> Hi
> I asked what size the 9 needles was someone gave me size 4 have just looked its 5.5 am I correct with this size please as dont want to start and its wrong
> vera I am in England


My size US 9 needles are also marked with 5.5mm. I would think the 5.5 would be the correct size.


----------



## vera M

Please can I ask it says a 9 needle now what do I use in england please as I would like to get it started 
vera


----------



## jangmb

vera M said:


> Please can I ask it says a 9 needle now what do I use in england please as I would like to get it started
> vera


I believe it is a number 9 American needle size which is a 5.5 metric size (my Addi clicks info) As Saroj is from Massachusets, I would expect the listing in American sizes.


----------



## dollknitter

Vera,
Go here for needle size chart
WWW.fibergypsy.com/needles.shtml


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> Here is the link to see the conversion for all sizes of needles
> 
> http://www.fibergypsy.com/common/needles.shtml


Vera, I sent you the link for conversion earlier.

If you click on the link, you can see the conversion. We live in different parts of the world and so the link is the best way to convert for your country. 
5.5 mm is same as size 9 in US.


----------



## vera M

well i have looked at my chart and over here in england a old what we call a old size 9 is a 3.75 that will be to small if its a 9 american it could be a 5.5 so I dont know realy what to use 
vera


----------



## Saroj

vera M said:


> well i have looked at my chart and over here in england a old what we call a old size 9 is a 3.75 that will be to small if its a 9 american it could be a 5.5 so I dont know realy what to use
> vera


Use 5.5 mm


----------



## vera M

Thank you so I can start now as it does look so pretty 
thank you 
veram


----------



## NellieKnitter

The pattern indicated 350 g of yarn needed? Surely you must mean 3.5 oz or 350 yards of worsted weight yarn?


----------



## sandy127

Getting a late start on starting the scarf. I am going to sit down now before starting supper and try to get the first section completed. I think I am the slowest knitter in the country, so it may take me awhile to catch up to you everyone else. It is hot here and this is the perfect thing to do this afternoon.


----------



## Saroj

sandy127 said:


> Getting a late start on starting the scarf. I am going to sit down now before starting supper and try to get the first section completed. I think I am the slowest knitter in the country, so it may take me awhile to catch up to you everyone else. It is hot here and this is the perfect thing to do this afternoon.


We just started so you can take your time. I am slower than you are at this time because I am spending more time in responding to questions than knitting.


----------



## Saroj

NellieKnitter said:


> The pattern indicated 350 g of yarn needed? Surely you must mean 3.5 oz or 350 yards of worsted weight yarn?


It is 3.5 oz. I don't have the label handy so I will have to see the yardage. One ball of lion brand vanna's choice or michaels brand impeccable is more than enough for this project.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

Hi, Saroj. Do you think a size 9 needle is too large for Caron Simply Soft since it seems more like a sport weight than a worsted? I'm using red heart super saver at the moment but have a beautiful color in simply soft I'd liketo try next. Thanks!


----------



## Saroj

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> Hi, Saroj. Do you think a size 9 needle is too large for Caron Simply Soft since it seems more like a sport weight than a worsted? I'm using red heart super saver at the moment but have a beautiful color in simply soft I'd liketo try next. Thanks!


Caron simply soft with size 9 shoulld be fine. Super saver will be tighter and Caron will be a little looser and softer. You can use size 10 on super saver next time.


----------



## julietinboots

Saroj, I was wondering if you had the yardage you used for the scarf. I only have 200 grams, 100 of white and 100 of black and was hoping to make one end black and the other end white. If I'm using a size 7 needle do you think I would have enough yarn?


----------



## mlw2504

Did you use straight needles or circular?

I have size 9 in 13 inch length. Will these be OK or should I use circular? If circular, what length cable?


----------



## dollknitter

I am using #8 (US) with Caron simply soft...the #9 stitch was too loose


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

dollknitter said:


> I am using #8 (US) with Caron simply soft...the #9 stitch was too loose


That's a good idea. I tried it with a 9 and got the same result 😒


----------



## mlw2504

Are we making a 2x2 rib?


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

I made the length of the first half of the scarf 12" instead of 9. . Do I now make the strips 12 inches also or leave at 9" like the instructions say?


----------



## JoanValJoan

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> I made the length of the first half of the scarf 12" instead of 9. . Do I now make the strips 12 inches also or leave at 9" like the instructions say?


The pattern says 38 rows. Ending on wrong side.
I hope I'm doing it correctly because that is what I've done.


----------



## NY Hummer

Saroj said:


> It is 3.5 oz. One ball of lion brand vanna's choice or michaels brand impeccable is more than enough for this project.


Wow! ~ Now I've got surplus yarn - I went out and bought 3 skeins, the directions had said you needed 300+ grams - 
well, I'm sure I can make use of the other 2 skeins!!!!! : )


----------



## NellieKnitter

Saroj said:


> It is 3.5 oz. I don't have the label handy so I will have to see the yardage. One ball of lion brand vanna's choice or michaels brand impeccable is more than enough for this project.


Great! Thanks, that is what I assumed--I bought one skein of Impeccable today. I can't wait to get started tomorrow.


----------



## Zraza

Saroj said:


> You need to increase one st in the next knit row. Knit 13 m1 k 14
> 
> How to inc M1 - Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next row purl 7 st and turn
> 
> Knit 7 Sts on the knit side and purl the same seven Sts on the purl side. Knit in st st about 9" or same length as the first segment or as I counted 38 rows. End with a purl row. The yarn when you cut will be in the inside of the work
> 
> Now take next 7 Sts from the work and join new yarn and purl
> 
> Repeat the next part as first 7 stitches ending again with a purl row.
> 
> Repeat the next segment same way
> 
> Repeat the last segment of 7 Sts but this time do not cut the yarn. Knit 7 sts, knit next 7 sts from the holder, knit next 7 sts from the holder and knit the final 7 sts from the holder. Total 28 Sts
> 
> Knit the pattern on the next row and dec one st in the middle by knitting 2 tog. You will end up with the correct pattern and 27 Sts.


Thanks I have completed up to this section. Will continue the next step tomorrow.


----------



## Saroj

NY Hummer said:


> Wow! ~ Now I've got surplus yarn - I went out and bought 3 skeins, the directions had said you needed 300+ grams -
> well, I'm sure I can make use of the other 2 skeins!!!!! : )


You can make fingerless gloves and hat to match the scarf with the extra yarn.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Did you use straight needles or circular?
> 
> I have size 9 in 13 inch length. Will these be OK or should I use circular? If circular, what length cable?


Any needles are good. Straight or circular or double point? It is a small project with only 27 Sts so cable length any size ok.


----------



## Saroj

julietinboots said:


> Saroj, I was wondering if you had the yardage you used for the scarf. I only have 200 grams, 100 of white and 100 of black and was hoping to make one end black and the other end white. If I'm using a size 7 needle do you think I would have enough yarn?


I think it should be ok. What is the yardage? 250+ yardage should work.


----------



## Saroj

dollknitter said:


> I am using #8 (US) with Caron simply soft...the #9 stitch was too loose


#8 is just fine. You are the judge. If you like it, perfect. I am using variegated red heart boutique unforgettable with #10 needles and I love it. I switched the needles size to 10 1/2 and it was too loose went back to 10. So play with your work and see what you like and adjust accordingly.


----------



## julietinboots

Saroj said:


> I think it should be ok. What is the yardage? 250+ yardage should work.


Great. Thanks. I couldn't wait ro get started so I'm at rhe halfway mark on a pink scarf. Then I will make the black and white one. Having fun with this pattern.


----------



## Saroj

julietinboots said:


> Saroj, I was wondering if you had the yardage you used for the scarf. I only have 200 grams, 100 of white and 100 of black and was hoping to make one end black and the other end white. If I'm using a size 7 needle do you think I would have enough yarn?


I looked at the weight last night, and it should work. When you do black and white, you can change the pattern. Here is what I did with 2 colors and used seed st. Blue and yellow are Boston strong colors


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Are we making a 2x2 rib?


Yes but since it is one st less, it is called goof up rib. I use this rib for all my fingerless gloves cuff and hats.


----------



## Saroj

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> I made the length of the first half of the scarf 12" instead of 9. . Do I now make the strips 12 inches also or leave at 9" like the instructions say?


12" strips may be too long.  If you are making the scarf for the tall person, you can increase the first half and last half but I would stick with 9" for strips. See how first comes finished and than make changes to the next one. 
This is how finished looks on my DIL


----------



## vera M

Oh How pretty that looks and your daughter in law a pretty girl as well it does look lovely 
vera


----------



## Bubba24

This is how mine is coming along. Using size 9. I think I probably could have used a 10.


----------



## vera M

Hi I like it I am using 5.5 for England but just started it how long is your first bit please 
vera


----------



## GinB

Just got an email from Michael's this morning. They are having a 3-day sale starting today on Vanna's Choice yarn (normally $3.99 each). The sale price is 2 for $6.00.


----------



## JoanValJoan

Saroj said:


> 12" strips may be too long. If you are making the scarf for the tall person, you can increase the first half and last half but I would stick with 9" for strips. See how first comes finished and than make changes to the next one.
> This is how finished looks on my DIL


Saroj, the scarf is lovey. My DIL has become my model as well. She's tall and thin and I love knitting things for her. She loves the Aran shrug from the last workshop.
Well, I'm going back to working on the scarf.


----------



## jmai5421

Saroj said:


> 12" strips may be too long. If you are making the scarf for the tall person, you can increase the first half and last half but I would stick with 9" for strips. See how first comes finished and than make changes to the next one.
> This is how finished looks on my DIL


Thanks to your DIL. for modeling the scarf. The model and the scarf are very pretty.
Mine is an aran color. I will have to do a better color for my next one, but anxious to see what everyone else chose.


----------



## jmai5421

Bubba24 said:


> This is how mine is coming along. Using size 9. I think I probably could have used a 10.


I used a 9 too and will also probably use a 10 on the next one. Like your color.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba your scarf looks good. Vera the first section is about 9". 

You don't have to be perfect. Whatever you don't like in the first scarf, you can improvise in the next one.


----------



## NY Hummer

hi Saroj,
thanks for doing this scarf pattern for us ~
I got behind due to other things -
now I'm starting the scarf and having a question right off-
you say to K2 P2, end K1 for the first row and repeat for 9 inches-
but if on the second row I do k2 p2 it won't have the *ribbing* effect like in these samples you've done.
So - wouldn't I alternate rows, doing k1, k2, p2 on even rows??
thanks for your help~
ps - I'm using Unforgettable yarn too - my swap partner just sent a skein of it to me! it's so soft to work with : )


----------



## judybug52

I have finished my scarf, now trying to post. I used wool ease thick and quick and size 11 needle. Hope this works.


----------



## judybug52

No, got to try something else.trying to post from I pad


----------



## Zraza

Bubba24 said:


> This is how mine is coming along. Using size 9. I think I probably could have used a 10.


Mine is like yours except I have navy blue color. Just to see how it turns out and then will knit another with better yarn and color.


----------



## judybug52

One more time, sorry. This is with wool ease thick and quick and size 11 needle.


----------



## Saroj

NY Hummer said:


> hi Saroj,
> thanks for doing this scarf pattern for us ~
> I got behind due to other things -
> now I'm starting the scarf and having a question right off-
> you say to K2 P2, end K1 for the first row and repeat for 9 inches-
> but if on the second row I do k2 p2 it won't have the *ribbing* effect like in these samples you've done.
> So - wouldn't I alternate rows, doing k1, k2, p2 on even rows??
> thanks for your help~
> ps - I'm using Unforgettable yarn too - my swap partner just sent a skein of it to me! it's so soft to work with : )


No just do k2, p2 ending with 1 st. This is called goof up rib and the effect is different than normal ribbing. You can change if you want but I like this goof up rib effect.


----------



## mlw2504

I was too anxious to get started so just went ahead and did the 2x2 rib. I will start over and learn a new stitch.

Do you slip the first stitch?


----------



## vera M

Oh How pretty that is lovely 
vera


----------



## Pat lamb

Saroj, any pictures on how it goes together at the other end? Thanks. Pat


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> One more time, sorry


Looks great. Now you can do another with different yarn in your favorite pattern. You got the idea and congratulations.


----------



## judybug52

Thanks ? This was fun. Going to do a cable head band ear warmer in same yarn. One Christmas present down.


----------



## jmai5421

judybug52 said:


> One more time, sorry. This is with wool ease thick and quick and size 11 needle.


I love yours. I am going to use a bulky yarn the next time. Beautiful job.


----------



## Saroj

Pat lamb said:


> Saroj, any pictures on how it goes together at the other end? Thanks. Pat


Lay down your work with right side facing up and weave the strings

1st going from top to down

2nd from down to up.

3rd same as 1st

4th same as 2nd

When you are satisfied, look at your knitting yarn. You should be on the first segment with the yarn on the left and knitted. Pick up the next seven st and knit - pick up the next seven and knit and finally the last seven.

You should still have 28 Sts

Next row knit 2 p 2 same as before and decrease 1 st in the middle of 3rd strip ending with 27 Sts.

Finish the last segment same as first and bind off in ribbing.


----------



## Saroj

jmai5421 said:


> I love yours. I am going to use a bulky yarn the next time. Beautiful job.


Jmai5421 FYI - judybug 52 used 21 stitches instead of 27 and size 11 needles.


----------



## julietinboots

Judybug love the way your scarf turned out


----------



## judybug52

I used 23 stiches and made my strips 8 stiches instead of 7. I only have 3 strips. Mine probably turned out a little wider, but looks very nice on.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> I used 23 stiches and made my strips 8 stiches instead of 7. Mine probably turned out a little wider, but looks very nice on.


Yes, it looks very good. I used 21 when I did the infants scarf.


----------



## jmai5421

Saroj said:


> Jmai5421 FYI - judybug 52 used 21 stitches instead of 27 and size 11 needles.


Thanks for the information. I am at the neck part of my worsted with size 9 US needle. I am using aran yarn so it is a little thicker than Impeccable or Vanna's choice. However I am really liking how it is turning out. Thanks Saroj for the pattern and all your help.


----------



## purpleviv

Judy bug 52 - Love the yarn used - great color - now excited to get my first one done


----------



## Bubba24

Zraza said:



> Mine is like yours except I have navy blue color. Just to see how it turns out and then will knit another with better yarn and color.


The color of mine is dusty blue, but for some reason it looks gray.


----------



## Bubba24

Judybug52,
Your scarf came out great.


----------



## judybug52

Thanks, was a great pattern. Easy. Thanks to Saroj


----------



## jangmb

:thumbup: who wouldn't wear this proudly? Congrats on a great scarf.


----------



## Judylovesoscar

My scarf is progressing nicely. I am using Murano from Bendigo Woollen Mills (Variegated). This pattern is a great opportunity to perfect knitting backwards, a skill I think is terrific to avoid tangling, particularly when I knit in the car. Thankyou.


----------



## julietinboots

Here is my first scarf. I like it. This is a fun pattern.


----------



## AiLin

:thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Julietinboots - beautiful scarf. I love the color. Congratulations.


----------



## judybug52

Love your scarf. Nice job. It was fun!


----------



## jangmb

What a great scarf, julietinboots!! I made a false start as I am one of those people who blindly follow directions instead of engaging brain to analyze and then start. Too much time invested in details on computers - that's my story and I'm sticking to it. LOL  The picture is really very good and offers direction.


----------



## soc

I am trying to be in. Never done this before and it took me an hour to even find the workshop. LOL. 
Thank you for doing this.

You are in now -- you should get an email from now on as you 
have posted here\

You can also come to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and that will bring you to the Workshop Home page .

knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234

then scsroll down to this workshop #32 criss cross scarf


----------



## kanga

My scarf is going well, up to the middle section and already planning a second. This one is a soft green in acrylic {didn't want to waste pure wool on a stuff up}.I am very excited.....but cant work out how to add a picture


----------



## Saroj

kanga said:


> My scarf is going well, up to the middle section and already planning a second. This one is a soft green in acrylic {didn't want to waste pure wool on a stuff up}.I am very excited.....but cant work out how to add a picture


 On the bottom of your description is file/picture attachments. Click on choose file, go to your picture source and double click and hit send. It should post the picture. Good luck


----------



## jmai5421

julietinboots said:


> Here is my first scarf. I like it. This is a fun pattern.


love your scarf. Cool color!


----------



## Katsch

Finally CO last night. Using stash royal blue color. Looks good so far. Happy knitting to all.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I will be with you on Monday! It looks a gorgeous scarf and I already have suitable materials. I only need to get back home and find the necessary bits and pieces.


----------



## jangmb

I have a nice start on this scarf. This rib pattern is really much nicer in person than the pics. The pictures do not do justice to it So happy I am doing this workshop. Yes, I will be doing more than one and yes, they will make very nice Christmas gifts. Thanks for taking on this workshop.


----------



## catlover1960

Judylovesoscar said:


> My scarf is progressing nicely. I am using Murano from Bendigo Woollen Mills (Variegated). This pattern is a great opportunity to perfect knitting backwards, a skill I think is terrific to avoid tangling, particularly when I knit in the car. Thankyou.


I agree with the knitting backwards. I just finished the 4 strips of 7 sts and am starting the ribbing to go around the neck. I only spend about an hour a day working on this as I have other projects I'm trying to get done. Thanks Saroj for such a great pattern.


----------



## Saroj

catlover1960 said:


> I agree with the knitting backwards. I just finished the 4 strips of 7 sts and am starting the ribbing to go around the neck. I only spend about an hour a day working on this as I have other projects I'm trying to get done. Thanks Saroj for such a great pattern.


I like the work neat with minimum strands to weave. Knitting backwards makes minimum number of strands to weave in the inside of the work and the beginning is always neat and clean.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Bubba24

What do you mean by knitting backwards? I never heard of it but would like to add it to my new skills that I've been learning since joining kp.


----------



## mlw2504

Here is my finished scarf. I used Vanna's Choice yarn, Dusty Purple color.

Thank you Saroj for the pattern and all your help. I love this ribbing.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> What do you mean by knitting backwards? I never heard of it but would like to add it to my new skills that I've been learning since joining kp.


Where are you in the pattern? Did you work on the strips? When you are at that point, you will see the split for the strip is at the end and not at the beginning. They are done backwards last strip first, next 3rd strip, next 2nd strip and finally the first. You do not cut the yarn on the first strip and work into the pattern for continuation. This is knitting backwards.


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> Where are you in the pattern? Did you work on the strips? When you are at that point, you will see the split for the strip is at the end and not at the beginning. They are done backwards last strip first, next 3rd strip, next 2nd strip and finally the first. You do not cut the yarn on the first strip and work into the pattern for continuation. This is knitting backwards.


I just can' seem to grasp this at all!


----------



## judybug52

mlw2504 lovely. Nice job, looks really nice.


----------



## AiLin

mlw2504 said:


> I just can' seem to grasp this at all!


Me neither. I was anxiously waiting for your reply. I feel the same as this. Not understanding. Sorry. I am sure it is simple once we get it.


----------



## jmai5421

mlw2504 said:


> Here is my finished scarf. I used Vanna's Choice yarn, Dusty Purple color.
> 
> Thank you Saroj for the pattern and all your help. I love this ribbing.


Love your scarf and the color.


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> Where are you in the pattern? Did you work on the strips? When you are at that point, you will see the split for the strip is at the end and not at the beginning. They are done backwards last strip first, next 3rd strip, next 2nd strip and finally the first. You do not cut the yarn on the first strip and work into the pattern for continuation. This is knitting backwards.


Don't worry about the terminology. Just finish the scarf


----------



## Saroj

Mlw2504. The scarf looks very pretty on you. Job well done


----------



## Katsch

Mlw2504,
Love your scarf. Looks nice. 
:thumbup:


----------



## JoanValJoan

Here is my finished scarf. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft, sport weight, in colorway Cream. I used 2 strands on #10 US needles.


----------



## mlw2504

JoanValJoan said:


> Here is my finished scarf. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft, sport weight, in colorway Cream. I used 2 strands on #10 US needles.


I love your scarf. I have never knitted using 2 strands. I tried a couple of times and the yarns kept getting twisted. Is there a trick to knitting with 2 yarns?


----------



## Saroj

JoanValJoan said:


> Here is my finished scarf. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft, sport weight, in colorway Cream. I used 2 strands on #10 US needles.


Very pretty. Looks very nice. Now was that easy?


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> I love your scarf. I have never knitted using 2 strands. I tried a couple of times and the yarns kept getting twisted. Is there a trick to knitting with 2 yarns?


Yarn does get twisted. You use 2 balls of yarn. You have to untangle every few rows or when you are turning, turn yarn with work to avoid tangling.


----------



## Saroj

Those of you who finished the scarf - Would you like to learn matching fingerless gloves on two needles with seamless sewing?


----------



## mlw2504

Now we need a pattern for fingerless mittens to match our scarf, Saroj.


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> Those of you who finished the scarf - Would you like to learn matching fingerless gloves on two needles with seamless sewing?


Yes, I just did my post requesting a pattern the same time as you posted the picture of the mittens.

Yes!Yes! I wear size large.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Yes, I just did my post requesting a pattern the same time as you posted the picture of the mittens.
> 
> Yes!Yes! I wear size large.


Let me get permission from designer 1234 first


----------



## judybug52

Would love to have pattern for gloves.


----------



## Designer1234

vera M said:


> Please can I ask it says a 9 needle now what do I use in england please as I would like to get it started
> vera


I would use 5.5 mm needles - that is #9 US - size -- it is Imperial #4

I believe you would want the 5.5 mm


----------



## Saroj

Here is the pattern for fingerless gloves

I just put down from my head to paper so if you have any questions, I will address them. Happy knitting


Fingerless gloves

Worsted weight yarn. Size 7, 8 or 9 needles

Size 7 small, size 8 medium, size 9 large 



Cast on 25 Sts

K2 p2 15 rows

Row 16 knit

Row 17 purl

Row 18 knit

Row 19 purl

Row 20 knit 12 Sts M1 K1 M1 knit to the end

Row 21 purl

Row 22 knit 12 M1 K3 M1 knit to the end 

Row 23 purl

Row 24 knit 12 M1 K5  M1 knit to the end 

Row 25 purl

Row 26 knit 12 M1 K7 M1. Knit to the end 

Row 27 purl

Row 28 knit  row 29 purl row 30 knit row 31 purl

Row 32 knit 12 purl 9 knit last 12

Row 33 purl

Row 34. Repeat row 32

Row 35 purl

Row 36  Repeat row 32

Row 37 purl 12 bind off 9 Sts purl the remaining 12 Sts

Row 38. Knit 12 pick one up from the bindoff edge in the beginning and one at the end of the edge knit the remaining 12 Sts

Row 39 purl 12 Sts  purl 2 together and purl the remaining 12 Sts. 25 Sts on the needle

Row 40 - 47 knit on the knit side and purl on the purl side.  You can increase The length here if you have long fingers by adding 2 more rows in stockinette st.

Row 48 - 53 knit only.  Garter st

Row 54 bind off loosely in ribbing ( ribbing is knit 1, purl 1 bindoff - this creates a loose bind off)

Leave enough yarn for sewing.

Sewing instruction will be separate next

Saroj


----------



## Designer1234

vera M said:


> anita what needles are you going to use


Use size 5.5 mm.


----------



## Designer1234

Saroj said:


> Let me get permission from designer 1234 first


*Saroj - you have my permission to teach whatever you want on your workshop! we have you booked for as long as you like. Ladies, Saroj has taught for us before and is one of our most 
valued teachers*.

I am hoping I will be able to convince her to teach two or 3 classes a year. She is going to teach another version of the 
TREE OF LIFE NEXT YEAR on March 30 so watch for it .


----------



## judybug52

What size needles did you use for the gloves Saroj? And a big THANK YOU !


----------



## pinsandneedles

I'm in.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> What size needles did you use for the gloves Saroj? And a big THANK YOU !


Size 7 for small size, size 8 medium and size 9 large - worsted weight yarn


----------



## judybug52

I took the tree of life workshop with Saroj. It was wonderful. The afghan turned out beautiful thanks to Saroj 's help. I am a kinda new knitter . Never thought I could do it. I will be there for the next one that's for sure!


----------



## Designer1234

*THERE ARE NOW 96 STUDENTS SIGNED IN*.


----------



## Designer1234

I Will open a Parade of Criss Cross Scarves designed by Saroj 

within the next two or three days. We also hope you will post pictures here as the workshop will remain in the archives on this section once it is closed so that other KP members can refer to them. Designer1234


----------



## dollknitter

working on it in my spare time in the evening.
Using white Caron's simply soft (from my stash) and #8 needles. great pattern


----------



## Saroj

Seamleass Sewing instructions for any garment


I do not like mattress st because I do not like the ridge on the wrong side - so I make by sewing seamless.  

The trick is - I always knit the knit st and purl the purl st first and last st of my work.  

When I sew, I sew from the right side so you can see your work as you go along.  I sew from the top to down.  

In your finished work the end Sts have a tight st and a loose st.  I leave long tails - you can cut anytime but you cannot add so always leave the tail so you can sew.  

I start from where the long tail is cross over from the bottom to the top on the other side of the garment and join on the tight st from bottom to up.  

Now I go down the loose st on the same side of the thread and go up on the other side of the tight st.  

In the beginning when I teach, I want to program the brain - up the tight and down the loose on the same side. Your thread is always at the wrong side  and crosses over from bottom to up on the other side.

This method of sewing is seamless.  

I knit hats and gloves on two needles and use this method to sew without any seam and looks absolutely perfect just like knitting in the round.  Knitting in the round takes more time than knitting with 2 needles.

Happy sewing and knitting


----------



## NY Hummer

mlw2504 said:


> ... using 2 strands....the yarns kept getting twisted. Is there a trick to knitting with 2 yarns?


I put one skein on each side of me, giving me minimal twisting.
You can also put each skein into a different plastic zip bag and pull them thru as you knit.
Some people use containers, such as oatmeal boxes -
I've heard some use a colander or whatever is handy ~
or they purchase yarn bowls, those are pretty and helpful too!


----------



## peony

And this is also where we will find the pattern for your wonderful fingerless gloves when you have finished it?


----------



## Anita1955

Saroj said:


> Those of you who finished the scarf - Would you like to learn matching fingerless gloves on two needles with seamless sewing?


I'm in! Just let me know when (and where)


----------



## Saroj

peony said:


> And this is also where we will find the pattern for your wonderful fingerless gloves when you have finished it?


I already did. Read the previous posts


----------



## Saroj

Fingerless gloves pattern is on page 9 scroll down and you will see. Also sewing instructions are on page 10


----------



## Saroj

Here is the u tube link on backward knitting


----------



## CrochetorKnit

I'm so confused about 'joining' this workshop - I'm working on the scarf at the very beginning (my first 5+ inches) - so "I'M IN" - please include me on any corrections etc you send to members.
Thanks-
Barbara


----------



## Saroj

BarbCrochetnKnit said:


> I'm so confused about 'joining' this workshop - I'm working on the scarf at the very beginning (my first 5+ inches) - so "I'M IN" - please include me on any corrections etc you send to members.
> Thanks-
> Barbara


Take your time. Read the notes from the beginning and just follow along. When in doubt, post your question and I will answer you.


----------



## CrochetorKnit

Saroj said:


> Take your time. Read the notes from the beginning and just follow along. When in doubt, post your question and I will answer you.


Thank you so much! This is going to be great fun!

Barb :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Anita1955 said:


> I'm in! Just let me know when (and where)


you are here - start at page one -- you are counted in.


----------



## Pat lamb

Yes I would, I finished my scarf last night very nice. I posted a picture under my criss cross scarf. Excellent directions thank you. Pat


----------



## Pat lamb

I hope this is the right way


----------



## JoanValJoan

mlw2504 said:


> I love your scarf. I have never knitted using 2 strands. I tried a couple of times and the yarns kept getting twisted. Is there a trick to knitting with 2 yarns?


For me....I just let them twist. 
I took two skeins and placed each in a separate container and just pulled them both at the same time. They twisted but it didn't hamper the knitting at all.


----------



## jmai5421

JoanValJoan said:


> Here is my finished scarf. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft, sport weight, in colorway Cream. I used 2 strands on #10 US needles.


I like your scarf. Beautiful knitting. I, too, have trouble with yarns twisting when I use more than one. Yours is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoanValJoan

Saroj said:


> Very pretty. Looks very nice. Now was that easy?


Yes, it was very easy. I enjoyed the workshop and can't wait to try the seamless knitting.
Thanks so much for guiding us through this lovely pattern.


----------



## jmai5421

Pat lamb said:


> I hope this is the right way


I love your scarf. I was wondering what variegated yarn would look like knitted into this scarf. I have some in my stash that I am going to use now. Thanks for posting a picture. I am still on the neck of mine. No knitting today-canning and them my sister and her husband are coming over to play cards. I will need to clean up my canning mess thoroughly.


----------



## SuperK

Just finished my scarf. I used Ella rae Classic Superwash yarn in teal and I am looking forward to make a lot more of these scarfs for gifts.

Thank you for the great pattern.


----------



## Katsch

Very nice Pat lamb!


----------



## Katsch

Really nice, SuperK


----------



## JoanValJoan

Thanks all - This was a fun project.


----------



## julietinboots

SuperK said:


> Just finished my scarf. I used Ella rae Classic Superwash yarn in teal and I am looking forward to make a lot more of these scarfs for gifts.
> 
> Thank you for the great pattern.


Nice scarf. Nice color.


----------



## Designer1234

LADIES -- please post your scarf pictures here so that when the workshop is closed they will remain available for people to see them. 

I am opening a 'PARADE " tomorrow and will post here when I have opened it. It will be in pictures -- if you are interested in the other Parades, just search "parades' and they will all be there for you to see the work from all the workshops. Designer


----------



## hotske

I am in...thank you.


----------



## judybug52

Nice scarf. Like the yarn color very much. All the scarfs are turning out so nice. Thanks Saroj.


----------



## Zraza

What is a "Parade"? What do you do and how does it work?


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj,


Fingerless Gloves

Do you slip the first stitch in each row? Some people think it makes it easier to join seams when the first stitch is slipped.

I will wait for your reply before beginning.

mary


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Saroj,
> 
> Fingerless Gloves
> 
> Do you slip the first stitch in each row? Some people think it makes it easier to join seams when the first stitch is slipped.
> 
> I will wait for your reply before beginning.
> 
> mary


No - you knit the knit side and purl the purl side. The knit will create a tight st at the beginning of the row and the purl st will make a loose st on the edge. When you sew (see sewing instructions), you will use the tight and loose st. You go up the tight st and down the loose st for seamless sewing.


----------



## mlw2504

So, do we ever have 3 knits or 3 purls together?

It was so easy to end with a purl, but the first row starts and ends with a knit stitch. Is this correct?


----------



## Saroj

No you follow the pattern for ribbing as you did for the scarf. When you are doing stockinette st., Knit on the knit side and purl on the purl side including the first st.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> So, do we ever have 3 knits or 3 purls together?
> 
> It was so easy to end with a purl, but the first row starts and ends with a knit stitch. Is this correct?


Yes. It is correct because now you have 25 Sts and not 27? Don't worry how it ends as long as you have an odd number.


----------



## mlw2504

OK I'm on my way now. Thanks.

Mary


----------



## Saroj

Here is my green scarf. I used seed st border and instead of knitting 2, I knitted the second st first and then the first st making a cable.


----------



## judybug52

Oh wow Saroj I really like that. How many stiches is your border? I also like what you did with the knit 2 stiches. Did you still cast on same number of stiches? Judy


----------



## jmai5421

Saroj said:


> Here is my green scarf. I used seed st border and instead of knitting 2, I knitted the second st first and then the first st making a cable.


WOW!! That is cool. I love how you did the seed stitch and then the mini cable. I have to look closer at the scarf. Did you knit the second and then the first every row after the seed stitch border with 2 stitches?


----------



## mlw2504

I really like that border. Could you write it out exactly for us?

I have one mitten done except for seaming it. I will make the other one and then try to seam them together. I am so excited to learn how to join seamlessly without doing the mattress stitch. I really like this pattern. It is going to be so comfortable!


----------



## julietinboots

I too like the seed stitch border. Small change but noticeable difference. I like this pattern alot and it's easy to play with to create a little different look. Thanks for sharing with us. I have my second scarf done but will wait til I get the fingerless mitts to match before posting. This one was soooo worth the wait. Great workshop.


----------



## Saroj

I used 28 stiches. You can take any pattern with 27, 28, or 29 stiches and create a new look. You need 28 Sts for the strips. You can increase one or dec one or do nothing if you have 28 Sts.

The green scarf pattern is co 28 Sts

Seed st 3 rows in the beginning and again at the end to finish 

Border seed st first and last 4 Sts. 

Seed st first 4 Sts, k2, p2, end last four Sts in seed Sts. 

The k2 is the mini cable on both sides which is - Knit the second st first and leave it on the left needle and than knit the first st and slide both Sts to the right needle. 

Do rest of the scarf exactly how you did the original one.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Saroj

Here is pink just cable - no border


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> I used 28 stiches. You can take any pattern with 27, 28, or 29 stiches and create a new look. You need 28 Sts for the strips. You can increase one or dec one or do nothing if you have 28 Sts.
> 
> The green scarf pattern is co 28 Sts
> 
> Seed st 3 rows in the beginning and again at the end to finish
> 
> Border seed st first and last 4 Sts.
> 
> Seed st first 4 Sts, k2, p2, end last four Sts in seed Sts.
> 
> The k2 is the mini cable on both sides which is - Knit the second st first and leave it on the left needle and than knit the first st and slide both Sts to the right needle.
> 
> Do rest of the scarf exactly how you did the original one.
> 
> Happy knitting!


Thank you so much. I will be doing another one and trying this border.


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> Here is my green scarf. I used seed st border and instead of knitting 2, I knitted the second st first and then the first st making a cable.


What yarn did you use for your green scarf?


----------



## violetta40

How do u do a seed st border and cross one over the other? How many rows do you do? After the seed st border do you go on with 2 by 2 rib? It looks like a pretty border. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Saroj

T


violetta40 said:


> please help, I'm confused with patt instructions. I'm just starting scarf. I've cast on 27 sts. k2 p2 end pl. (I've done this) Now I'm at the part where it says to knit about 52 rows. But when I see the pic of the scarfs it looks like its done in ribbon, not knit. Am I correct to do ribbon. Please forgive if this question was posted before, as I have looked through this forum and did not see it asked. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Also, if I do rib, every time I see on the patt that it says (for example knit 14 sts.) does that mean knit, or does it mean keep in pattern with rib stitching?


K2 p2 for 52 rows

Next row Inc 1 st in the middle and knit across. No purl st

Follow the pattern. If you are still confused, just ask. I will try to explain


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> What yarn did you use for your green scarf?


michaels impeccable


----------



## judybug52

On the green scarf you say knit in second stich then knit first stich. Do I knit in back or front of second stich and leave it on needle then knit first stich and pull both off needle. Thanks. Just trying to get clear before I start.


----------



## violetta40

thank you, for such a quick answer.


----------



## CarolBest

JoanValJoan said:


> Here is my finished scarf. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft, sport weight, in colorway Cream. I used 2 strands on #10 US needles.


How did you get the cross parts flat? Mine are curled. I like yours better. Did you block it that way? Carol


----------



## JoanValJoan

CarolBest said:


> How did you get the cross parts flat? Mine are curled. I like yours better. Did you block it that way? Carol


I did block with steam. Only the basket weave section. Acrylic doesn't block that great. I assume it will curl again after it's laundered.


----------



## CarolBest

JoanValJoan said:


> I did block with steam. Only the basket weave section. Acrylic doesn't block that great. I assume it will curl again after it's laundered.


Thank you. Carol


----------



## CarolBest

mlw2504 said:


> I really like that border. Could you write it out exactly for us?
> 
> I have one mitten done except for seaming it. I will make the other one and then try to seam them together. I am so excited to learn how to join seamlessly without doing the mattress stitch. I really like this pattern. It is going to be so comfortable!


What mitten? Where did I miss it? :shock:


----------



## CarolBest

CarolBest said:


> What mitten? Where did I miss it? :shock:


I found it. Page 9.


----------



## McCarley

I'm in


----------



## Katsch

Wow, loving the variations. The green and pink are awesome. I have been thinking of crocheting a border but not sure yet.


----------



## Doxiex2

I'm in


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> On the green scarf you say knit in second stich then knit first stich. Do I knit in back or front of second stich and leave it on needle then knit first stich and pull both off needle. Thanks. Just trying to get clear before I start.


You knit front of the second st


----------



## Saroj

JoanValJoan said:


> I did block with steam. Only the basket weave section. Acrylic doesn't block that great. I assume it will curl again after it's laundered.


Curl looks good. - no need to iron to flatten it


----------



## Saroj

violetta40 said:


> How do u do a seed st border and cross one over the other? How many rows do you do? After the seed st border do you go on with 2 by 2 rib? It looks like a pretty border. Thank you in advance.


I follow the same criteria as for the original pattern about 9" from the beginning.


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> Wow, loving the variations. The green and pink are awesome. I have been thinking of crocheting a border but not sure yet.


You don't need to crochet the border. It looks finished as is. The strips are in stockinette st so will curl.


----------



## penelope

I'm in.


----------



## judbert

I'm in.


----------



## Katsch

My scarf is finished. A fast and fun knit. Thanks Saroj!


----------



## jmai5421

Katsch said:


> My scarf is finished. A fast and fun knit. Thanks Saroj!


Pretty scarf. I love the shade of blue.


----------



## Saroj

Good job katsch. Pretty color


----------



## violetta40

On row 53 it says:
knit 14 sts, increase one st, knit to end.

Do I knit, Or am I suppost to keep in pattern, like I was doing and follow the k2, p2 patt for 14 sts? Thank you in advance.


----------



## vera M

so pretty and I like the colour as well 
lovely 
vera


----------



## DSouthard01

I'm in.


----------



## Rusbec1

I'm in


----------



## hillman

I'm in!

Elaine


----------



## CharleenR

I am in.


----------



## Williesied

I'm in. Just downloaded and printed the pattern. Willie


----------



## Doxiex2

Very nice. Love the color.


----------



## mlw2504

I have a question regarding mittens to match the seed stitch border. Could we replace the Garter stitches with seed stitch? I know it would work on the fingers, but not sure how it would work on the 9 stitches for the thumb.


----------



## mlw2504

Sorry, somehow my message posted twice.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Well, I am home and have made a start. I will try to complete the first rib section this evening, and then tackle the more complicated bit tomorrow when I am feeling fresher. I made the silly mistake of assuming that the first part was a two by two rib, but fortunately noticed that something was not quite right before I had got very far, so was able to start again. You could say that I goofed-up on the goof-up rib! 

I wish I had read through the whole of the information before I began. I took the 350 gm requirement at face value and stated with a brand new 400 gm pack of Aran yarn. Common sense should have told me that I would not need so much, and I could have used a smaller amount left over from another project. Never mind - there will no doubt be another scarf when I finish this one!

I love the way people have customised this design. I will stick to the pattern for this first one, but may try some of the variations for a future version.


----------



## MammaK

I'm in


----------



## julietinboots

Katsch said:


> My scarf is finished. A fast and fun knit. Thanks Saroj!


pretty scarf pretty color


----------



## Barrbelle

I'm in


----------



## shewolf389

Sarog, where can I find your instructions for sewing up the mittens?


----------



## gmahusker

I'm in.


----------



## NotherNickel

Sorry... don't have any idea where I'm supposed to post a picture of my criss-cross scarf. This is not a reply to anyone... but can't figure out how else to get my scarf posted. My Wingspan never made it to the parade either, so it's clear I'm doing something wrong. Please someone tell me what the correct procedure is.


----------



## Saroj

violetta40 said:


> On row 53 it says:
> knit 14 sts, increase one st, knit to end.
> 
> Do I knit, Or am I suppost to keep in pattern, like I was doing and follow the k2, p2 patt for 14 sts? Thank you in advance.


You knit only this is where you will be making stockinette st strips. You inc the st so you have multiple of 7 Sts. At the end when you turn, you will be working on the last 7 Sts only in stockinette st. Follow the instructions


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> I have a question regarding mittens to match the seed stitch border. Could we replace the Garter stitches with seed stitch? I know it would work on the fingers, but not sure how it would work on the 9 stitches for the thumb.


Sure. If you like seed st, go for it.


----------



## Saroj

shewolf389 said:


> Sarog, where can I find your instructions for sewing up the mittens?


Page 10


----------



## Youlanda

I'M IN


----------



## Saroj

NotherNickel said:


> Sorry... don't have any idea where I'm supposed to post a picture of my criss-cross scarf. This is not a reply to anyone... but can't figure out how else to get my scarf posted. My Wingspan never made it to the parade either, so it's clear I'm doing something wrong. Please someone tell me what the correct procedure is.


You have posted right. I love the variation.

The parade is not open yet. When you get a notification thru this link, go to the link and post your picture. The way you post the picture is write up a description and post. Go back to the same post and add the attachment. Do not preview because it will not post the picture. Post first and you will be able to see the pic. You can go to the other parade and practice. You can post anytime on the parade. Good luck!

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Williesied said:


> I'm in. Just downloaded and printed the pattern. Willie


Welcome. Make sure you read the correction. The strips are in stockinette st.

Happy knitting


----------



## Saroj

shewolf389 said:


> Sarog, where can I find your instructions for sewing up the mittens?


Seamleass Sewing instructions for any garment

I do not like mattress st because I do not like the ridge on the wrong side - so I make by sewing seamless.

The trick is - I always knit the knit st and purl the purl st first and last st of my work.

When I sew, I sew from the right side so you can see your work as you go along. I sew from the top to down.

In your finished work the end Sts have a tight st and a loose st. I leave long tails - you can cut anytime but you cannot add so always leave the tail so you can sew.

I start from where the long tail is cross over from the bottom to the top on the other side of the garment and join on the tight st from bottom to up.

Now I go down the loose st on the same side of the thread and go up on the other side of the tight st.

In the beginning when I teach, I want to program the brain - up the tight and down the loose on the same side. Your thread is always at the wrong side and crosses over from bottom to up on the other side.

This method of sewing is seamless.

I knit hats and gloves on two needles and use this method to sew without any seam and looks absolutely perfect just like knitting in the round. Knitting in the round takes more time than knitting with 2 needles.

Happy sewing and knitting


----------



## julietinboots

NotherNickel said:


> Sorry... don't have any idea where I'm supposed to post a picture of my criss-cross scarf. This is not a reply to anyone... but can't figure out how else to get my scarf posted. My Wingspan never made it to the parade either, so it's clear I'm doing something wrong. Please someone tell me what the correct procedure is.


Love your scarf


----------



## julietinboots

My black and white cotton spreme scarf.


----------



## Arkyknitter

I'm in - Arky knitter


----------



## colon4me

I'm in . Hopefully I'm not to late to get started. I've been taking care of grand kids and have been a little slow


----------



## judybug52

I really like the black and white. Really nice scarf.


----------



## Saroj

I love the creativity. All the scarfs are beautiful. 

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

colon4me said:


> I'm in . Hopefully I'm not to late to get started. I've been taking care of grand kids and have been a little slow


Welcome. You are never too late. Happy knitting


----------



## julietinboots

judybug52 said:


> I really like the black and white. Really nice scarf.


Thanks. It went great with the dress I wore to church today so I threw it on to take a picture. Was too hot to wear it even being made from cotton yarn.


----------



## Suula

Here is my first effort, knitted in Wendy Traditional Aran and the colour is Grouse. I am keeping this one and will be knitting some more as Xmas presents. I have started the fingerless gloves also


----------



## vera M

Thats very nice I started mine and my dog got hold of it and dropped it in the pond so will have to start again but thats lovely 
vera


----------



## Suula

vera M said:


> Thats very nice I started mine and my dog got hold of it and dropped it in the pond so will have to start again but thats lovely
> vera


What a shame, luckily my dogs are not interested in my knitting, though they do occasionally pick a ball of wool out of my bag as if it was a toy! xx


----------



## Katsch

NotherNickel I love your scarf the two colors are a nice variation. Well done.


----------



## Katsch

Suula nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Julietinboots, nice combination. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Keep showing off. Every scarf is beautiful and unique. The colors are breathtaking. Saroj


----------



## marywallis

I am in. marywallis


----------



## CrochetorKnit

Suula said:


> Here is my first effort, knitted in Wendy Traditional Aran and the colour is Grouse. I am keeping this one and will be knitting some more as Xmas presents. I have started the fingerless gloves also


Lovely color and neat scarf! Happy Knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## CrochetorKnit

Terrific scarf! :thumbup:


----------



## aknitter

mlw2504 said:


> Here is my finished scarf. I used Vanna's Choice yarn, Dusty Purple color.
> 
> Thank you Saroj for the pattern and all your help. I love this ribbing.


It's a beauty! Mine is making slow progress because I was away. Now that I'm back, I will be working on it. I've decided (already) that it's going to be a gift for a friend in Vermont. I think she will love it.

Anita


----------



## aknitter

JoanValJoan said:


> Here is my finished scarf. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft, sport weight, in colorway Cream. I used 2 strands on #10 US needles.


Oh my! This is gorgeous! I hope mine will look as nice.

Good job! :thumbup:

Anita


----------



## aknitter

julietinboots said:


> Here is my first scarf. I like it. This is a fun pattern.


Beautiful!!

Anita


----------



## GinB

Saroj said:


> It is 3.5 oz. I don't have the label handy so I will have to see the yardage. One ball of lion brand vanna's choice or michaels brand impeccable is more than enough for this project.


One skein was NOT enough. I used Vanna's Choice and just completed Row 102 of the neck section this morning...and ran out of yarn. That's only about two-thirds of the way completed. My biggest question is why would everyone else only have to use one skein and that not be enough for me??? When I started knitting the scarf with my normal tension (snug), it made the scarf way too stiff, so I frogged everything I had knit (quite a bit) and started over a little looser. Not loose, but looser.

Normally, I would buy extra just in case, but based on others' comments, decided I wouldn't have to. That'll teach me! You do not want to hear the words rolling around my head right now. To clean it up, let's just say that I'm not happy I did not do what I normally do...buy extra yarn. I sure hope Hobby Lobby has another skein in the same dye lot.


----------



## jmai5421

GinB said:


> One skein was NOT enough. I used Vanna's Choice and just completed Row 102 of the neck section this morning...and ran out of yarn. That's only about two-thirds of the way completed. My biggest question is why would everyone else only have to use one skein and that not be enough for me??? When I started knitting the scarf with my normal tension (snug), it made the scarf way too stiff, so I frogged everything I had knit (quite a bit) and started over a little looser. Not loose, but looser.
> 
> Normally, I would buy extra just in case, but based on others' comments, decided I wouldn't have to. That'll teach me! You do not want to hear the words rolling around my head right now. To clean it up, let's just say that I'm not happy I did not do what I normally do...buy extra yarn. I sure hope Hobby Lobby has another skein in the same dye lot.


I do too.
I had the same problem with the adult ASJ workshop with Purple v and London girl. I told my daughter as they did not have any more at my Hobby Lobby. I was even willing to use another dye lot. Miracle of miracles she, who lives in AZ, found some in her Hobby Lobby and also in the same dye lot. I live in MN. I told her to send all they had to make sure I wouldn't run out. I completed my ASJ without frogging the whole thing. It is on the parade. I love it and wear it quite a bit. The weather in MN makes for a lot of sweater wearing time. I used the left over to make non felted slippers. That pattern and directions is also in the workshop section of closed workshops. Pattern and information is still there.
What I am saying if they don't have any more at your Hobby Lobby see if friends or relatives can check at their Hobby Lobbys before you have to frog and scrap the project color.


----------



## julietinboots

GinB
Are you sure you got a full skein of yarn to start on? I would think it would be more than enough. The two scarves I made left lots of yarn to make the matching fingerless mitts and still have yarn left over.


----------



## GinB

julietinboots said:


> GinB
> Are you sure you got a full skein of yarn to start on? I would think it would be more than enough. The two scarves I made left lots of yarn to make the matching fingerless mitts and still have yarn left over.


julietinboots, It looked like a complete skein when I bought it. The only way to know for sure is to weigh the scarf as it is. Uh oh...just looked at the label. Vanna's Choice yarn comes in a 3 oz skein...and the pattern requires 3.5 oz. I wonder how Saroj was able to use it without running out.


----------



## mlw2504

GinB said:


> One skein was NOT enough. I used Vanna's Choice and just completed Row 102 of the neck section this morning...and ran out of yarn. That's only about two-thirds of the way completed. My biggest question is why would everyone else only have to use one skein and that not be enough for me??? When I started knitting the scarf with my normal tension (snug), it made the scarf way too stiff, so I frogged everything I had knit (quite a bit) and started over a little looser. Not loose, but looser.
> 
> Normally, I would buy extra just in case, but based on others' comments, decided I wouldn't have to. That'll teach me! You do not want to hear the words rolling around my head right now. To clean it up, let's just say that I'm not happy I did not do what I normally do...buy extra yarn. I sure hope Hobby Lobby has another skein in the same dye lot.


I also used Vanna's Choice and had to use more than one skein. Fortunately I had bought more than one.


----------



## jangmb

To the posters of pictures in the last couple of days, I love your scarves!! They are all lovely. I admire you people who change things up on your first "go round" on a pattern. I still need to do the pattern as is first. Maybe a few more years will give me courage. I am enjoying all of your ideas.


----------



## mlw2504

mlw2504 said:


> I also used Vanna's Choice and had to use more than one skein. Fortunately I had bought more than one.


Here is my finished set. I love the pattern for both scarf and mittens.

Sorry, forgot to add the picture. See next post.


----------



## mlw2504

mlw2504 said:


> I also used Vanna's Choice and had to use more than one skein. Fortunately I had bought more than one.


Here is my finished set. I love the pattern for both scarf and mittens.


----------



## vera M

Thats a lovely set very good love it 
vera


----------



## islandgirl81

I'm in. I'm a late starter. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## judybug52

Very nice set. Now all you need is a hat. Great job!


----------



## jeaniebug

I'm in.


----------



## shewolf389

Done. Made a little beanie to go with as well.


----------



## Bubba24

GinB said:


> One skein was NOT enough. I used Vanna's Choice and just completed Row 102 of the neck section this morning...and ran out of yarn. That's only about two-thirds of the way completed. My biggest question is why would everyone else only have to use one skein and that not be enough for me??? When I started knitting the scarf with my normal tension (snug), it made the scarf way too stiff, so I frogged everything I had knit (quite a bit) and started over a little looser. Not loose, but looser.
> 
> Normally, I would buy extra just in case, but based on others' comments, decided I wouldn't have to. That'll teach me! You do not want to hear the words rolling around my head right now. To clean it up, let's just say that I'm not happy I did not do what I normally do...buy extra yarn. I sure hope Hobby Lobby has another skein in the same dye lot.[/quote
> 
> I used Vannas choice and 1 skein was not enough either. But I am lucky because I used the same yarn I used for my Scruggs and I bought way more than needed ( as always).


----------



## linda6200

I'm in


----------



## judybug52

WOW! shewolf389. You did fantastic job. Love it!


----------



## mlw2504

Shewolf389

Fantastic job! 

You must have had a lot of knitting experience. How many years have you been knitting?


----------



## vananny

Very nicely done!! Love the colors and the way you did it!!


----------



## AiLin

shewolf389 said:


> Done. Made a little beanie to go with as well.


Very nice. Good job!


----------



## AiLin

shewolf389 said:


> Done. Made a little beanie to go with as well.


Did you block yours? Looks good.


----------



## shewolf389

Thank you, everyone, for your kind compliments. I have been knitting for about 30 years, off and on, more off than on. I had to teach myself so in the beginning if took forever to make something decent. I just took up sock knitting this year, slow but sure, lol. I have learnt more from this forum and craftys this past year than I picked up in those 30 years combined. My mother always told me if you are going to do something try to do your best. We should all listen to our mothers, lol.


----------



## Katsch

Shewolf389, Wow! Fabulous, very nice looking set.


----------



## julietinboots

shewolf389 said:


> Done. Made a little beanie to go with as well.


Looks. Great


----------



## shewolf389

AiLin said:


> Did you block yours? Looks good.


I did block it a little to get the crosses to lay flatter but I'm sure they will roll back again. All is good, like it either way.


----------



## judybug52

Saroj do you have any pictures of sewing the seam. I am having trouble finding the tight stich and loose stich. Going to go do something else for while and come back later and see is I can get it. Thanks


----------



## mlw2504

judybug52 said:


> Saroj do you have any pictures of sewing the seam. I am having trouble finding the tight stich and loose stich. Going to go do something else for while and come back later and see is I can get it. Thanks


I also had trouble sewing the seam. Pictures would help or maybe a little video.


----------



## Pat lamb

It is awesome, what size did you make the gloves? I'm working on mine but the cuff part seems tight. You did beutiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pat lamb

She wolf and I love the colors too!


----------



## julietinboots

Finished my mitts or they finished themselves. The seam didn't look as good as I hoped so the lacing look stitching vision came to me. These make up so fast and fit really good.


----------



## Bubba24

My finished scarf. Used Vannas Choice, color Dusty Blue. Now onto the matching gloves


----------



## Naneast

When the #32 workshop with Saroj opened a few days ago, I was busy with a project that I just started and thought of letting this workshop pass but couldn't resist. I put the other piece down and made this scarf. I used Amazing yarn that was left over from my Modern Miters Afghan. Thanks Saroj and Shirley for the workshop.


----------



## Pat lamb

Saroj. I just Finnish the gloves, my question is can I knit the cuff part of the gloves with a size9 or 10 and the rest with a size 8. My cuff came out sort of small and I had trouble getting my hand in. Thanks.


----------



## judybug52

Finished my mittens and made a headband ear warmer to go with it. Really love the scarf and mitten pattern. Thanks Saroj


----------



## shewolf389

judybug52 said:


> Finished my mittens and made a headband ear warmer to go with it. Really love the scarf and mitten pattern. Thanks Saroj


Love it! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## violetta40

GinB said:


> One skein was NOT enough. I used Vanna's Choice and just completed Row 102 of the neck section this morning...and ran out of yarn. That's only about two-thirds of the way completed. My biggest question is why would everyone else only have to use one skein and that not be enough for me??? When I started knitting the scarf with my normal tension (snug), it made the scarf way too stiff, so I frogged everything I had knit (quite a bit) and started over a little looser. Not loose, but looser.
> 
> Normally, I would buy extra just in case, but based on others' comments, decided I wouldn't have to. That'll teach me! You do not want to hear the words rolling around my head right now. To clean it up, let's just say that I'm not happy I did not do what I normally do...buy extra yarn. I sure hope Hobby Lobby has another skein in the same dye lot.


Thank you for taking a pic before it was actually woven together. This helped me a lot to figure out how my scarf should look as I am progressing through the steps. I'm a visual learner, so this was just what I needed. Also the pic on page one, is great. I very much like the was your scarf is coming along. Very pretty.


----------



## Saroj

Today looks very busy. Lots of new scarfs, gloves posted with questions on sewing. I will post some pictures tonight or tomorrow morning and give step by step instructions on sewing. 

I love all the new finished scarfs and mittens. Sorry If I don't acknowledge everyone individually. 

Hat is the next on my project. I will post the instructions tomorrow.

I am surprised and disappointed to read about vanna's yarn. I had no problem. I always buy more yarn than I need.


----------



## esther irons

i'm in


----------



## vera M

I love the set it great wish I could knit fast but can not 
vera


----------



## GinB

Update: I was able to pick up another skein of the same dye lot from Hobby Lobby. Yeah!!!

violetta40, I know how you feel. I had no problem following Saroj's instructions, but understand people envision things differently. Photos can be a big help. This is a fun scarf to make. I don't think you'll have a problem. As you knit, it will all start to make sense. If you have a problem, Saroj is here to help. Have fun.


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> Today looks very busy. Lots of new scarfs, gloves posted with questions on sewing. I will post some pictures tonight or tomorrow morning and give step by step instructions on sewing.
> 
> I love all the new finished scarfs and mittens. Sorry If I don't acknowledge everyone individually.
> 
> Hat is the next on my project. I will post the instructions tomorrow.
> 
> I am surprised and disappointed to read about vanna's yarn. I had no problem. I always buy more yarn than I need.


I am so excited about the prospect of tomorrow's posts! A hat and also sewing help! Thank you so much for this wonderful workshop. I have also been studying the backwards knitting and will use that in my next scarf.


----------



## AiLin

judybug52 said:


> Finished my mittens and made a headband ear warmer to go with it. Really love the scarf and mitten pattern. Thanks Saroj


Beautiful!


----------



## CarolBest

Here is my scarf. The person I knitted it for loves it. 

I am dusting my computer and clearing off my desk getting ready for the double knit workshop. I'm excited!!! Carol


----------



## vera M

Its lovely nice colour I love all blues , Whats the double knit work shop Please 
vera


----------



## CarolBest

vera M said:


> Its lovely nice colour I love all blues , Whats the double knit work shop Please
> vera


I saw it under the swaps, KAL section. Now I can't find it. It is to start in early August. I have tried double knitting before without enough success to keep me going. I am sure that this workshop will give me enough encouragement (emphasis the courage part of that word) to do it over until I get it right.

There was a list of scheduled workshops. Does anyone else know how to access it? If not perhaps designer123 does. I don't want to miss it.


----------



## jmai5421

CarolBest said:


> I saw it under the swaps, KAL section. Now I can't find it. It is to start in early August. I have tried double knitting before without enough success to keep me going. I am sure that this workshop will give me enough encouragement (emphasis the courage part of that word) to do it over until I get it right.
> 
> There was a list of scheduled workshops. Does anyone else know how to access it? If not perhaps designer123 does. I don't want to miss it.


At the top of the page is a listing. The first is home click on that, scroll down to workshops with designer 1234. All the future and past workshops plus parades are listed.


----------



## jmai5421

I am still on my scarf. It is not an exciting color but will do the mittens and anxious for the hat. I am giving it to one of my sisters. I will make a set for the other sister later. I too, want to do the double knitting workshop and still need to finish my ripple baby sweater with nrc.
I love these workshops. Thank you Shirley, Nadane and Rachel for organizing them. And to all the teachers willing to teach.


----------



## CarolBest

jmai5421 said:


> At the top of the page is a listing. The first is home click on that, scroll down to workshops with designer 1234. All the future and past workshops plus parades are listed.


Thank you. I knew someone would help. I'm so glad that I know about the workshops now. They will be a great help. Carol


----------



## Katsch

Love everyone's latest scarves all are beautiful.


----------



## Judylovesoscar

Here is my completed scarf. I have enjoyed knitting this and look forward to making another with the seed stitch and mini cable variation. Thankyou. I hope the photo works.


----------



## Saroj

Judylovesoscar said:


> Here is my completed scarf. I have enjoyed knitting this and look forward to making another with the seed stitch and mini cable variation. Thankyou. I hope the photo works.


Judy. It is beautiful. Saroj


----------



## pinsandneedles

Very nice, I like how all the colors ended up being in the criss cross section.


----------



## Pat lamb

Judy it is awesome. Love the tarn :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Very nice Judy.


----------



## donna47304

judybug52 said:


> Finished my mittens and made a headband ear warmer to go with it. Really love the scarf and mitten pattern. Thanks Saroj


Judybug, how did you put the little lace edging on your mitt? It adds a nice look that I'd like to duplicate. Thanks!


----------



## GinB

Judy, your scarf is lovely. The color combinations in your yarn are quite nice.


----------



## judybug52

donna47304 said:


> Judybug,* how did you put the little lace edging on your mitt? It adds a nice look that I'd like to duplicate*. Thanks!


*ANSWER*I just cast on 49 stiches instead of the 25.

Then I did 3 or 4 rows ( what ever length you want) of the knit2 purl 2 rib pattern.

After that the next row I knit 2 together across, end one. That puts you back to the 25 stiches.

Next row just continued on in knit 2 purl 2 pattern .

Just made like a little ruffle.

I am sure a more experienced knitter would have a better way to do a ruffle, but it worked and looked ok.


----------



## vera M

Love your scarf its lovely AUTUMN COLOURS 
VERA


----------



## meade1

I would like the mittens. I knit the scarf before classes started and I used the Caron One Pound in soft pink. Would look great with mittens. Thank you so much for thr pattern.


----------



## Saroj

meade1 said:


> I would like the mittens. I knit the scarf before classes started and I used the Caron One Pound in soft pink. Would look great with mittens. Thank you so much for thr pattern.


Post your picture. We want to see it


----------



## Woodstockgranny

IM IN, PLEASE


----------



## Saroj

I am trying to figure out how to post sewing instructions for seamless mittens and hats

I put pins on the tight st and left the loose st on the pic

You always sew on the right side. - very important

When you first start - whatever side you have the tail go to the other side and bring the needle from bottom up joining both ends - right sides facing you.

Now go on the side of the yarn - down on the next st which is loose 

and go up the other side of the mitten and go to where the yarn was hanging in the first st

Next go down on same side your yarn is in the next open loose st

Now cross over to the other side from bottom to top and go up with the needle thru the tight st

You will be going back and forth in criss cross fashion but the crossing will happen on the purl side of the sewing.

I need some one to hold my iPhone so I can make a video. I will try later but no promise


----------



## GinB

CarolBest said:


> Here is my scarf. The person I knitted it for loves it.
> 
> I am dusting my computer and clearing off my desk getting ready for the double knit workshop. I'm excited!!! Carol


Carol, your scarf is beautiful. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## GinB

Finished my scarf this morning. I used Lion Brand Vanna's Choice, with Oatmeal color, which is quite pretty. It's difficult to see, but there are flecks of different shades of brown, plus black running throughout the yarn.


----------



## Saroj

GinB said:


> Finished my scarf this morning. I used Lion Brand Vanna's Choice, with Oatmeal color, which is quite pretty. It's difficult to see, but there are flecks of different shades of brown, plus black running throughout the yarn.


Beautiful work Ginny. Did you run out of yarn?


----------



## GinB

Saroj said:


> Beautiful work Ginny. Did you run out of yarn?


Yes I did, Saroj, but fortunately Hobby Lobby had the same dye lot in stock. Thanks so much for providing the pattern and all the work that you put into making this workshop a success and fun for everyone. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Saroj

Seamless sewing video

The video is not able to post. Any suggestions?


----------



## Suula

Unless you can send it via pm I see no way of embedding it into a post. Another option would be someone able to embed it on a blog or a web page and link it for us? Xx


----------



## Saroj

Ginny has Reformatted and corrected the pattern. Thank you Ginny for improving the terminology and making the pattern user friendly. 

Please see page 1 for the corrected version of the pattern.

I have sent email to designer 1234 for posting the video. I hope she can do it. If not, I will ask my genius sons how to do it on the weekend? I cannot keep up with the technology. It is changing too fast.

Saroj.


----------



## GinB

You are very welcome, Saroj. Glad to help. You're doing the hard work.


----------



## Pat lamb

This are so cute! Are you going to give us the directions for the little scarves? Thanks. Pat


----------



## Pat lamb

Judy bug. Love your set. What size needles did you use for the mittens.My mittens where very small at the P2K2 part


----------



## Saroj

Pat lamb said:


> This are so cute! Are you going to give us the directions for the little scarves? Thanks. Pat


*The little scarfs - cast on 21 Sts. Follow the same pattern*.

You can do the goof up st or garter st. I did garter st 2 rows with 2 colors alternating colors. I think I did 4" and than the Sts st 3 strips of white for 4" same length as first quarter. I measured the baby and did the collar part of the scarf. The next 3 strips, I did in pink. Weave the strips and continued alternating colors. Continue with pattern for 4" or same length as first section. Bind off.

Good luck!

Saroj


----------



## Designer1234

GinB said:


> You are very welcome, Saroj. Glad to help. You're doing the hard work.


I would like to add my thanks to Ginny-- it is good to know someone who can do this. I might approach you in the future! thanks again, Shirley


----------



## Arkyknitter

Could you post a pic of the little criss cross scarf? Thanks Arky Knitter


----------



## GinB

Shirley,

You are very welcome. Sending you a PM.

Ginny


----------



## judybug52

Pat lamb said:


> Judy bug. Love your set. What size needles did you use for the mittens.My mittens where very small at the P2K2 part


I used a size 8. They are for my daughter and she has a small hand. I intend to make my self a pair, but I will use a size 9..... My hands are larger. Is the k2 p2 the only part that is tight?


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> I used a size 8. They are for my daughter and she has a small hand. I intend to make my self a pair, but I will use a size 9..... My hands are larger. Is the k2 p2 the only part that is tight?


If they are too small, just change the number of stiches from 25 to 27 or 29

You can adjust the size and length according to your hand. I find 25 right size for worsted yarn. Increase more in the middle for thumb if you want it looser.


----------



## Zraza

Hello Saroj, Thank you very much for providing the scarf pattern and teaching it. This is a really beautiful scarf pattern. Had children and grand children over for a couple of weeks so could not work on it. Hope to finish before the next workshop. Where is the mitten and hat pattern? I could not find it.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I finished sewing in the ends on my scarf this morning. I am not sure yet who it will be for - not me, as it really isn't 'my' colour. Once I make up my mind, I will do some mittens and a hat or ear warmer.


----------



## Saroj

Kathleendoris said:


> I finished sewing in the ends on my scarf this morning. I am not sure yet who it will be for - not me, as it really isn't 'my' colour. Once I make up my mind, I will do some mittens and a hat or ear warmer.


Pretty color Kathleen. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Katsch

All the scarves have been wonderful.
Thanks Saroj fir a great class and pattern.


----------



## Saroj

Zraza said:


> Hello Saroj, Thank you very much for providing the scarf pattern and teaching it. This is a really beautiful scarf pattern. Had children and grand children over for a couple of weeks so could not work on it. Hope to finish before the next workshop. Where is the mitten and hat pattern? I could not find it.


Mittens pattern is on page 9 and 10

Hat pattern is not on paper yet. Will try to do today. Got really busy yesterday.


----------



## Bstevensdunn

I finished my scarf and it is beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful pattern. I'm anxious to start a multi-colored, striped one. 
I teach and do a "good behavior" drawing several times a year. I can see my students behaving to earn one of these scarfs.


----------



## Saroj

Bstevensdunn said:


> I finished my scarf and it is beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful pattern. I'm anxious to start a multi-colored, striped one.
> I teach and do a "good behavior" drawing several times a year. I can see my students behaving to earn one of these scarfs.


Bravo! I like that idea of good behavior drawing. Good incentive.


----------



## Pat lamb

Judybug, yes the bottom partisan tight.i'm going to make another one using size 9 needles on the cuff part and size 8 on the rest of the mitten. Using the size 9 made the mittens too long too. It is probably just me. The patterns is very easy o follow its just the fitting. Thanks


----------



## Saroj

Pat lamb said:


> Judybug, yes the bottom partisan tight.i'm going to make another one using size 9 needles on the cuff part and size 8 on the rest of the mitten. Using the size 9 made the mittens too long too. It is probably just me. The patterns is very easy o follow its just the fitting. Thanks


It must be your cast on. Use a bigger needle to cast on. Just increase 2 Sts and see if that is better. Give the tight to person with smaller hands.


----------



## Bubba24

My finished matching gloves.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba. - the gloves look perfect. Did they fit you or they are tight?


----------



## Saroj

Matching Hats direction

Co 75 for small, 79 for medium and 81 for large.

Knit the goof up rib. K2, p2. With the last st knit or purl as it falls

Repeat this row for small 8, medium 81/2, and large 9"

Dec row

1 st row k 1, k3 tog, k1 k3 tog. Repeat to the end 

2nd Row knit the knit st and purl the purl st. It will be k1, p1 row

3rd and 4th rows repeat row 2

5 th row. K 1 k2 tog, k2 tog, k2 tog until the end

6th row purl

Use double point needle for the last row 7th

7th row k1, k2 tog, k2, k2 tog, k2, k2 tog until the end

Cut the yarn with a long tail for sewing.

the yarn will be on the left. Take a sewing needle and transfer all the stiches from the right to left from the double point needle to sewing needle.

Give a tight squeeze and run the sewing needle again thru all the Sts to secure.

Use seamless sewing to finish the hat. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## NJQuiet1

Thanks for making this such an enjoyable, quick project, Saroj!


----------



## prismaticr

A requested video from your teacher Saroj


----------



## jmai5421

prismaticr said:


> A requested video from your teacher Saroj


I checked your video and that is how my Mother taught me to sew up my knitting. I thought it was the only way she could get this left handed daughter to do it right since she was right handed. I have never done it from the right side though. I will have to try it with the mittens and hat.
Maybe whoever did the ear warmer could post that pattern too. I am thinking that would be something my sisters(the recipients of the sets) would like better. I will make the hats too, in case they would want those too.
Thanks for the patterns and the video.


----------



## Saroj

jmai5421 said:


> I checked your video and that is how my Mother taught me to sew up my knitting. I thought it was the only way she could get this left handed daughter to do it right since she was right handed. I have never done it from the right side though. I will have to try it with the mittens and hat.
> Maybe whoever did the ear warmer could post that pattern too. I am thinking that would be something my sisters(the recipients of the sets) would like better. I will make the hats too, in case they would want those too.
> Thanks for the patterns and the video.


I have no idea how I learned to sew. I took up knitting after 35 years again and it just came back to me. I have a great pattern for ear warmers. Some body gave me last month. I made 2 on Monday but my husband wanted something better. I have to finish hat first just started this morning Will work on ear warmer tomorrow


----------



## Kathleendoris

jmai5421 said:


> I checked your video and that is how my Mother taught me to sew up my knitting. I thought it was the only way she could get this left handed daughter to do it right since she was right handed. I have never done it from the right side though. I will have to try it with the mittens and hat
> .


Exactly the same for me. I never knew what this method was called, or even if it was an 'official' way of doing it, it was just 'the way my mother showed me'. It is reassuring to know that I have been doing it right all these years! :thumbup:


----------



## judybug52

Thanks Saroj for the great video . It makes it easier when you can see it being done. I am doing another glove to try the sewing closed. These gloves will be perfect this winter in Florida. They are so comfortable. Thanks


----------



## Saroj

*Here is another trick on finishing projects*.

When you cast off, you come to the last 2 Sts - knit the last 2 Sts together. It makes a tight cast off and the work does not hang.

Happy knitting!

Saroj


----------



## Designer1234

prismaticr said:


> A requested video from your teacher Saroj


Thanks Rachel --- as usual you solve our problems.


----------



## Designer1234

CarolBest said:


> I saw it under the swaps, KAL section. Now I can't find it. It is to start in early August. I have tried double knitting before without enough success to keep me going. I am sure that this workshop will give me enough encouragement (emphasis the courage part of that word) to do it over until I get it right.
> 
> There was a list of scheduled workshops. Does anyone else know how to access it? If not perhaps designer123 does. I don't want to miss it.


*ANSWER: The double knitting workshop starts on Aug. 6th

I will open the workshop on the 5th around 7 pm. EST*


----------



## violetta40

Thank you Saroj for the video and also for teaching this neat pattern. Now I understand what I'm doing. Its coming along great. I'm halfway finished and I love it. Very fun pattern.


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> Bubba. - the gloves look perfect. Did they fit you or they are tight?


I first started with a size 8 needles, but got to row 41 and tried them around my hand but they were too tight. I took it out and used a size 9 and they fit much better. The thumb is a little tight.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I first started with a size 8 needles, but got to row 41 and tried them around my hand but they were too tight. I took it out and used a size 9 and they fit much better. The thumb is a little tight.


Did you cast off sts on the thumb in ribbing? You can always bind off with size 10 in ribbing. It gives the ease. Also as you will wear, it stretches making it very loose.


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> Did you cast off sts on the thumb in ribbing? You can always bind off with size 10 in ribbing. It gives the ease. Also as you will wear, it stretches making it very loose.


No, I didn't cast off in ribbing. Next time I will do that. These gloves were so easy. It only took a few hours to do. Thanks Saroj. I really enjoy your workshops and look forward to the next one.


----------



## Designer1234

*for information regarding the double knitting go to this information link (the workshop is not open yet.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189113-1.html*


----------



## Bubba24

My Grand-daughter put in her order for a white scarf and gloves. 
Although the white scarfs I saw are very pretty, white for her is just not for her. I thought of off white but that is the same as white. So waiting for my Michaels coupon and then going to get white yarn.


----------



## lynten

I'm in.


----------



## phonelady58

I'm in


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj,

Matching Hat

I have a small head. I just measured and got 21 inches. Should the small fit? I am using US size 9 needles.

Thank you so much for doing the video. It really helped me a lot with the sewing.


----------



## Saroj

Rr


mlw2504 said:


> Saroj,
> 
> Matching Hat
> 
> I have a small head. I just measured and got 21 inches. Should the small fit? I am using US size 9 needles.
> 
> Thank you so much for doing the video. It really helped me a lot with the sewing.


You can use size 8 needles or cast on 71 Sts . The pattern adjusts with the head size.


----------



## jmai5421

My scarf is done, just need to weave in the tails and block a little. I have one glove almost done and will hopefully have enough yarn for the hat too. I like the headband that was posted but it is made with chunky yarn. I would probably have to use three strands of worsted. I might make it but not in the aran color of the scarf. I don't think I have enough yarn for that.


----------



## Saroj

R


jmai5421 said:


> My scarf is done, just need to weave in the tails and block a little. I have one glove almost done and will hopefully have enough yarn for the hat too. I like the headband that was posted but it is made with chunky yarn. I would probably have to use three strands of worsted. I might make it but not in the aran color of the scarf. I don't think I have enough yarn for that.


I am working on the headband pattern. Just finished one now have to write. Hopefully will post by tomorrow
Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Here is the hat and the head band. Will post pattern for headband tomorrow

I used simply soft. 75 Sts and size 8 needles. The hat is a perfect fit on my head.


----------



## mlw2504

I used the long tail cast on. When I am finished which end will the tail be on of the right side?


----------



## mlw2504

I am confused about the 2nd row of the decreases.

Dec row

1 st row k 1, k3 tog, k1 k3 tog. Repeat to the end 

2nd Row knit the knit st and purl the purl st. It will be k1, p1 row

Is the 2nd row a 1x1 rib? Or are we making stockinette?


----------



## jmai5421

Saroj said:


> R
> 
> I am working on the headband pattern. Just finished one now have to write. Hopefully will post by tomorrow
> Saroj


Awesome, thanks! I will quit working on my project for Shirley and go upstairs and finish the mittens. Those needles are calling to start the hat and then on to the headband. My sisters will be excited come Christmas. Thanks for this workshop Saroj.
Judy


----------



## Saroj

R


mlw2504 said:


> I am confused about the 2nd row of the decreases.
> 
> Dec row
> 
> 1 st row k 1, k3 tog, k1 k3 tog.
> 
> 2nd Row knit the knit st and purl the purl st. It will be k1, p1 row
> 
> Is the 2nd row a 1x1 rib? Or are we making stockinette?


1st row k1, k3 tog - repeat to the end incorporate last Sts - dec 2 or 3 as they fall.

The next row should be 1x1 rib (knit the knit st and purl the purl st or k1, p1 or 1x1 rib - thanks for the terminology - I forget sometimes)

2nd, 3rd, and 4th row will be 1x1 rib.

5th row will be k1 k2 tog, k2 tog, k2 tog til the end

6 th row will be purl

7row. Back to the pattern.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> I used the long tail cast on. When I am finished which end will the tail be on of the right side?


Remember you will be sewing from the top to bottom. When you cast off in ribbing, the tail will be on the left as you cast off right to left. You use the top tail to sew the mitten.


----------



## Clelita

Saroj said:


> *The little scarfs - cast on 21 Sts. Follow the same pattern*.
> 
> You can do the goof up st or garter st. I did garter st 2 rows with 2 colors alternating colors. I think I did 4" and than the Sts st 3 strips of white for 4" same length as first quarter. I measured the baby and did the collar part of the scarf. The next 3 strips, I did in pink. Weave the strips and continued alternating colors. Continue with pattern for 4" or same length as first section. Bind off.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Saroj


I'm ready to start the kiddie scarf, but don't have a kid nearby ... could you please give us the length of the neck that will be proportional to the other pieces?


----------



## mlw2504

My hat is done and fits perfectly'


----------



## vera M

Hi 
Has the pattern been put on for the hat as I must have missed it where do I find it please 
vera


----------



## janwalla

Used Noro silk garden, One xmas prezzie done! thanks Saroj! will make more plus accessories soon. It was a pleasure to knit. You are very talented. thankyou.


----------



## vera M

Now I do like this one the colours are lovely


----------



## janwalla

jmai5421 said:


> I am still on my scarf. It is not an exciting color but will do the mittens and anxious for the hat. I am giving it to one of my sisters. I will make a set for the other sister later. I too, want to do the double knitting workshop and still need to finish my ripple baby sweater with nrc.
> I love these workshops. Thank you Shirley, Nadane and Rachel for organizing them. And to all the teachers willing to teach.


Ditto!!! Just finished my scarf but these workshops are sooo tempting! I too need to finish the ripple sweater but wanted to make this scarf too and the mitts to go with ! Just not enough hours in the days but i try!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## vera M

Hi 
Where can I find the hat pattern please 
vera


----------



## julietinboots

Beautiful scarf in noro. Always admire their yarn. Some day I shall have some.


----------



## jmai5421

mlw2504 said:


> My hat is done and fits perfectly'


I am still on the mitts. Canning today. But I love your hat and the hat pattern. Your knitting and the color, just lovely. I can hardly wait to get started.


----------



## jmai5421

janwalla said:


> Used Noro silk garden, One xmas prezzie done! thanks Saroj! will make more plus accessories soon. It was a pleasure to knit. You are very talented. thankyou.


love your scarf!


----------



## AiLin

My WIP for my 83 year old mother. She loves pink. When finished, I hope to make the matching hat.


----------



## GinB

AiLin said:


> My WIP for my 83 year old mother. She loves pink. When finished, I hope to make the matching hat.


Your scarf is beautiful. Looking a your photo made me think that this pattern would look lovely in a yarn with different hues of the lilac/orchid and somewhat darker spectrum - not a typical variegated yarn, but one that has colors that graduate slowly throughout the project.


----------



## gdhavens

AiLin, I love this pink colorway. Nice job! I'm sure your mother will love it.


----------



## AiLin

mlw2504 said:


> My hat is done and fits perfectly'


Looking good.


----------



## Saroj

vera M said:


> Hi
> Has the pattern been put on for the hat as I must have missed it where do I find it please
> vera


Page 23 has hat pattern


----------



## aknitter

Mine is almost finished! I hope to get to finish it later today (Friday). I will post my picture once it's done. I'm moving right along and loving this scarf! 

Anita


----------



## aknitter

Saroj said:


> Matching Hats direction
> 
> Co 75 for small, 79 for medium and 81 for large.
> 
> Knit the goof up rib. K2, p2. With the last st knit or purl as it falls
> 
> Repeat this row for small 8, medium 81/2, and large 9"
> 
> Dec row
> 
> 1 st row k 1, k3 tog, k1 k3 tog. Repeat to the end
> 
> 2nd Row knit the knit st and purl the purl st. It will be k1, p1 row
> 
> 3rd and 4th rows repeat row 2
> 
> 5 th row. K 1 k2 tog, k2 tog, k2 tog until the end
> 
> 6th row purl
> 
> Use double point needle for the last row 7th
> 
> 7th row k1, k2 tog, k2, k2 tog, k2, k2 tog until the end
> 
> Cut the yarn with a long tail for sewing.
> 
> the yarn will be on the left. Take a sewing needle and transfer all the stiches from the right to left from the double point needle to sewing needle.
> 
> Give a tight squeeze and run the sewing needle again thru all the Sts to secure.
> 
> Use seamless sewing to finish the hat.
> 
> Happy knitting!


Thank you for this pattern! I will make the matching hat as well. The video is great too!

Anita


----------



## vera M

Thank you for the hat pattern on with it now in green 
thanks 
vera


----------



## Gail DSouza

My Scarf finally completed!!
I used Caron Jumbo Prints
Shade- Country Basket
Really enjoyed the project. The color is a little more vibrant than it appears in the picture!
Thank you Saroj once again for a wonderful project!
Thank you Designer for all the work and effort


----------



## GinB

Saroj said:


> Here is my green scarf. I used seed st border and instead of knitting 2, I knitted the second st first and then the first st making a cable.


I really like your green seed stitch border version. It gives it a more finished look.


----------



## Saroj

GinB said:


> I really like your green seed stitch border version. It gives it a more finished look.


Thanks


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> My Scarf finally completed!!
> I used Caron Jumbo Prints
> Shade- Country Basket
> Really enjoyed the project. The color is a little more vibrant than it appears in the picture!
> Thank you Saroj once again for a wonderful project!
> Thank you Designer for all the work and effort


Very pretty


----------



## GinB

Saroj,

Have you posted the pattern for the headband yet? If so, I missed it.

Ginny


----------



## Saroj

GinB said:


> Saroj,
> 
> Have you posted the pattern for the headband yet? If so, I missed it.
> 
> Ginny


No. I am still working on it. Half done and working on the other half now.


----------



## donna47304

Sure enjoy looking at all the pictures. Here's mine. Not sure if I'll do a hat but will probably do the mitts.

Thanks for all the tips and ideas!

Here's mine.


----------



## Pat lamb

Saroj I'm doing the baby scarf and I don't have a baby around to measure the neck any suggestions on how long to knit between the crisscross. Thanks pat


----------



## julietinboots

donna47304 said:


> Sure enjoy looking at all the pictures. Here's mine. Not sure if I'll do a hat but will probably do the mitts.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips and ideas!
> 
> Here's mine.


I love you pastel scarf.


----------



## Saroj

Pat lamb said:


> Saroj I'm doing the baby scarf and I don't have a baby around to measure the neck any suggestions on how long to knit between the crisscross. Thanks pat


Good question! I think it should be around 14". 4" for first segment, 4" for strips, 14" for neck segment, total 30" approx.


----------



## Saroj

Gail, Donna beautiful scarfs. Love the variation


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you Saroj!
It's been a wonderful workshop!
Want to try the mitts and cap too!


----------



## Pat lamb

Thanks I will try that


----------



## aknitter

I'm done! I used Red Heart Super Saver. Color is called Aran Fleck. The fleck doesn't show too well in the picture. Now on to the matching hat. 1 Christmas gift done and it's only August 3rd!


----------



## vera M

very nice


----------



## Suula

My complete set, all done in the Aran (worsted) weight wool. I have really enjoyed making these, my thanks to Saroj and designer 1234 for their hard work and support. xx


----------



## Designer1234

As a lot of the scarves and sets are finished*  I JUST OPENED THE PARADE OF SAROJ'S CRISS CROSS SCARVES, HATS, AND FINGERLESS GLOVES*.

*Here is the link to the parade which is in the PICTURES, SECTION.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html#3724788*

*Please go and post your pictures and comments in this topic - There are some wonderful finished projects. It is best if you do it yourself so that your name is on your own work*.

Please do this for us as soon as you finish your projects! Thanks very much, Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

here is NY hummer's beautiful criss cross. 

I think it is absolutely great with the yarn she used, don't you?

Please put this in the new Parade I just opened!


----------



## allfingers

I'm in


----------



## jadancey

Here it is, my first Criss Cross scarf done in Caron's Simply Soft yarn in Victorian Rose with size 9 needles. I tried size 8 needles first as I knit loosely but didn't think it was wide enough. But with the larger needles, it seemed to stretch out and wound up too long. Next one, I will make it a little shorter. Loved the pattern and enjoyed knitting it. Thank you Saroj.


----------



## catlover1960

I finally finished my scarf. Life interrupted my knitting. Picture posted in the parade.


----------



## GinB

Very nice, jadancey. I love the color.


----------



## Designer1234

These are all wonderful!! great workshop!!!


----------



## Saroj

jadancey said:


> Here it is, my first Criss Cross scarf done in Caron's Simply Soft yarn in Victorian Rose with size 9 needles. I tried size 8 needles first as I knit loosely but didn't think it was wide enough. But with the larger needles, it seemed to stretch out and wound up too long. Next one, I will make it a little shorter. Loved the pattern and enjoyed knitting it. Thank you Saroj.


It is pretty - yes you have to adjust the neck section. If you make it tighter, there is enough ease in the strips that will be easy to slip on. It looks good


----------



## jadancey

Just wanted to make a comment about your instructions for sewing up seams. I watched the video then tried it on the ribbing of a shrug I just finished. I couldn't see the stitches very well and my sewing didn't look very good. Then I noticed that the seam on the inside looked great, neat and matched perfectly. So I sewed it from the inside and oh my, did it ever look nice on the outside. Thank you for those instructions, worked great.


----------



## Pat lamb

Done with my scarf and mittens working on the hat :thumbup: thank you for a fun project


----------



## jadancey

Those are so pretty, love the yarn you used.


----------



## aknitter

There isn't one that I've looked at that I don't like. Everyone has done such wonderful work! I really enjoyed this workshop. Thank you! Does anyone know if there will be others? It was great!

Anita


----------



## Saroj

Ladies the parade is open, don't forget to post so everyone can enjoy the fruit of your labor.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html#3724788

Every scarf is unique and beautiful. Enjoy!

Saroj


----------



## Designer1234

*As it is our first anniversary - the Workshop opened in August 2012 - I just posted a 'thankyou' at the following link. I hope you will read it as it expresses my feelings about the teachers and students I have med this year

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190007-1.html*


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj,

I am ready to start my seed stitch bordered scarf. 

Which cast on did you use?


----------



## AlpacaGal

I'm in! Sorry to join so late!


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Saroj,
> 
> I am ready to start my seed stitch bordered scarf.
> 
> Which cast on did you use?


I always do long tail method


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> I always do long tail method


I am having trouble getting the left mini cable. How is it done?


----------



## becajo

I'm in! Looking forward to kntting this beautiful scarf.


----------



## grd3

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> I am having trouble getting the left mini cable. How is it done?


Knit the 2nd st and leave it on the left needle. Now knit the first st and move to the right needle. P 2 and again repeat the cable on next k2 sts

You do the same on the next row


----------



## bwtyer

I'm in - this will be my next project, thank you both!
Hopefully next time, I will be more timely.


----------



## jmai5421

Mine is done. I love the pattern for the hat. This set is for my sister. I will be making one for myself with more than one hat. I like how it fits and stays on. Perfect when I shovel snow and go sledding with my grandson when he visits MN from AZ. It is also perfect when I X-country ski.
Thanks Saroj
I will take a picture tomorrow and post here and the parade.


----------



## GinB

AlpacaGal said:


> I'm in! Sorry to join so late!


That's the fun part about these workshops. There's no such thing as being late. Even if you decide to knit the item after the workshop is closed, the pattern and all the information you need is still there waiting for you to find the time.


----------



## Saroj

Long awaited - matching Head Band Pattern

Worsted wt yarn. Size 8 or 9 American  needles 

Co 75 Sts

Row 1. K2 p2 Ending with k1 (goof up rib)

Row 2-5. Repeat row 1

Row 6. K2 p2 to last 3 Sts. Place marker (pm)  and turn also known as short row

Row 7 yarn is in front, sl as if to purl, after the slip move yarn to the back and continue with pattern k2, p2 to the last 3 Sts. , pm and turn

Row 8 yarn is in the front, sl1,  move the yarn to back k2, p2 continue the pattern to the last 6 Sts before marker,  pm and turn

Row 9 yarn is in the front move the yarn to the  back Sl 1 and move the yarn to front p2, k2 continue with pattern until the last 6 Sts before marker pm and turn

Row 10 move yarn to the back and sl next st  move the yarn to the front and p2 k2 continue with the pattern until the last 6 Sts before marker pm and turn

Row 11 move yarn to front sl next st and move yarn back k 2, p2  continue with pattern until last 6 Sts  before marker pm and turn

Row 12 move the yarn to front sl 1 move the yarn to back k2, p2  continue with pattern until last 6 Sts before marker pm and turn

Row 13 yarn is in the front move the yarn to back sl 1 and  move the yarn to the front p2, k2 and continue in pattern until last 6 Sts before marker,  pm turn

Row 14   Yarn is in the front, move the yarn to the back sl 1 move the yarn to front p2, k2. Continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn

Row 15 yarn is in the back, move the yarn to front sl 1, move the yarn to back  k2 , p2 continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn

Row 16 yarn is in back, move the yarn to front sl 1, move the yarn to the back k2, p2 continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn

Row 17. Yarn is in front, move the yarn to back sl 1, move the yarn to front p2, k2 continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn

You should have 12 markers And nine Sts between markers 

Next row you will be removing the markers (rm)

Row 18 yarn is in the front, move the yarn to back sl 1, move the yarn to front p2, k2  when you come to the marker remove marker (rm) p 2, k2 and turn

Row 19 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back sl 1,  move the yarn to front p2, k2  continue in pattern to the marker, rm and p2, k2 turn

Row 20 yarn is in front, move to back sl 1, move the yarn to front p2 k2  continue in pattern to the marker, rm k2, p2 turn

Row 21 yarn is in the back, move the yarn to front, sl 1, move the yarn to back k2, p2 continue in pattern to the marker, rm, p2, k2 turn

Row 22 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front p2, k2 continue in pattern to the marker, rm, p2 k2 and turn

Row 23 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front, p2, k2 continue in pattern until the next marker, rm, k2, p2 and turn

Row 24 yarn is in back, move the yarn to front, sl 1, move yarn to back, k2 p2  continue in pattern until the next marker, rm, k2, p2 and turn

Row 25 yarn is in back, move the yarn to front, sl 1, move the yarn to back k2, p2 continue in pattern until the next marker, rm, p2, k2 and turn

Row 26 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front, p2, k2  continue in pattern until the marker, rm, p2, k2 and turn

Row 27 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front, p2, k2 and continue to the end  removing the last marker 

Row 28 continue in the pattern removing the last marker 

Row 29- 33 continue in pattern

Bind off loosely with one or two size bigger needles in ribbing

Sew both ends together. See sewing instructions video posted earlier.


Enjoy!  

Saroj


----------



## Suula

Yay, thanks for the headband pattern, I am making another scarf as an Xmas present, so will get this done after that. xx


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks for the headband. I have finished the rest of the set and will do the headband too. I have enough yarn to add the headband to the set for a Christmas present for my sister.
Thanks Saroj for all of your work and dedication to us learning students.
I will take a picture and post later today, when the sun comes out. Too dark now, but enjoying the much needed rain.


----------



## KonnieG

I'm in


----------



## Saroj

Here is the completed hat. I want you all to study it. The rows should match perfectly. When you are decreasing k1, k3 tog - you may have different stiches left over (depending how much you casted) at the end. If you have 2 Sts, purl 2 tog and the last st should be knit or purl depending on the number of Sts casted. You need to think and improvise accordingly. I did not do all the hats with different variations, so I want you all to think and ask questions accordingly. 

Next row should have ribbing k1, p1- this will give perfect rib on the top.


----------



## Lynn K2

thanks all so much for such wonderful help won't post picture don't know how really new and self somewhat learning do not understand words that you computer people use again thanks thanks thanks lynn


----------



## catlover1960

Saroj,

Thanks for a great workshop. I really enjoyed making the scarf. When I get more time I will make the mitts and a headband to go with it. Your directions were very easy to follow and I really liked the video on seaming. Thanks for giving of your time and knowledge to make this a great workshop.


----------



## jmai5421

My set. I just need to make a matching headband


----------



## KonnieG

I have gone through all 29 pages and did not see the directions for the criss cross scarf


----------



## bwtyer

KonnieG said:


> I have gone through all 29 pages and did not see the directions for the criss cross scarf


Page 1 has both a download and a message with the pattern. Saroj posted both, i believe.


----------



## Pat lamb

Saroj, I am working on my hat and can't get it right. Q. Do I K2 p2 and end with a k1' turn and start R2 with a K2 p2 and end with K1. I look thru all 28 pages and couldn't found an answer. Sorry to bug you. Pat


----------



## KonnieG

Thank you!


----------



## gdhavens

edited


----------



## Saroj

Pat lamb said:


> Saroj, I am working on my hat and can't get it right. Q. Do I K2 p2 and end with a k1' turn and start R2 with a K2 p2 and end with K1. I look thru all 28 pages and couldn't found an answer. Sorry to bug you. Pat


Yes pat you have goof up rib pattern. You will end with one st. The next row 2 you again k2, p2 just like scarf.

See my hat and when you decrease row 1 k1, p3 together until the last three sts. You will p2 and knit or purl the last st as it falls. The next row will give you a nice 1x1 rib

Follow the pattern for the remaining rows


----------



## Saroj

bwtyer said:


> Page 1 has both a download and a message with the pattern. Saroj posted both, i believe.


Go to page 1 and right after the designer, 2nd post you will see the word download, click on that and you will be able to get pattern. Print the pattern for your reference.

3rd post is the pattern posted on this website. You can use either one download or written instructions. They are both same. One PDF and one written instructions


----------



## YasminaB

thank you so much for giving me this pattern I really appreciate it. I am learning a lot thanks to the Knitting Paradise group. YasminaB


----------



## aknitter

Saroj said:


> Long awaited - matching Head Band Pattern
> 
> Worsted wt yarn. Size 8 or 9 American needles
> 
> Co 75 Sts
> 
> Row 1. K2 p2 Ending with k1 (goof up rib)
> 
> Row 2-5. Repeat row 1
> 
> Row 6. K2 p2 to last 3 Sts. Place marker (pm) and turn also known as short row
> 
> Row 7 yarn is in front, sl as if to purl, after the slip move yarn to the back and continue with pattern k2, p2 to the last 3 Sts. , pm and turn
> 
> Row 8 yarn is in the front, sl1, move the yarn to back k2, p2 continue the pattern to the last 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn
> 
> Row 9 yarn is in the front move the yarn to the back Sl 1 and move the yarn to front p2, k2 continue with pattern until the last 6 Sts before marker pm and turn
> 
> Row 10 move yarn to the back and sl next st move the yarn to the front and p2 k2 continue with the pattern until the last 6 Sts before marker pm and turn
> 
> Row 11 move yarn to front sl next st and move yarn back k 2, p2 continue with pattern until last 6 Sts before marker pm and turn
> 
> Row 12 move the yarn to front sl 1 move the yarn to back k2, p2 continue with pattern until last 6 Sts before marker pm and turn
> 
> Row 13 yarn is in the front move the yarn to back sl 1 and move the yarn to the front p2, k2 and continue in pattern until last 6 Sts before marker, pm turn
> 
> Row 14 Yarn is in the front, move the yarn to the back sl 1 move the yarn to front p2, k2. Continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn
> 
> Row 15 yarn is in the back, move the yarn to front sl 1, move the yarn to back k2 , p2 continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn
> 
> Row 16 yarn is in back, move the yarn to front sl 1, move the yarn to the back k2, p2 continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn
> 
> Row 17. Yarn is in front, move the yarn to back sl 1, move the yarn to front p2, k2 continue in pattern until 6 Sts before marker, pm and turn
> 
> You should have 12 markers And nine Sts between markers
> 
> Next row you will be removing the markers (rm)
> 
> Row 18 yarn is in the front, move the yarn to back sl 1, move the yarn to front p2, k2 when you come to the marker remove marker (rm) p 2, k2 and turn
> 
> Row 19 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back sl 1, move the yarn to front p2, k2 continue in pattern to the marker, rm and p2, k2 turn
> 
> Row 20 yarn is in front, move to back sl 1, move the yarn to front p2 k2 continue in pattern to the marker, rm k2, p2 turn
> 
> Row 21 yarn is in the back, move the yarn to front, sl 1, move the yarn to back k2, p2 continue in pattern to the marker, rm, p2, k2 turn
> 
> Row 22 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front p2, k2 continue in pattern to the marker, rm, p2 k2 and turn
> 
> Row 23 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front, p2, k2 continue in pattern until the next marker, rm, k2, p2 and turn
> 
> Row 24 yarn is in back, move the yarn to front, sl 1, move yarn to back, k2 p2 continue in pattern until the next marker, rm, k2, p2 and turn
> 
> Row 25 yarn is in back, move the yarn to front, sl 1, move the yarn to back k2, p2 continue in pattern until the next marker, rm, p2, k2 and turn
> 
> Row 26 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front, p2, k2 continue in pattern until the marker, rm, p2, k2 and turn
> 
> Row 27 yarn is in front, move the yarn to back, sl 1, move the yarn to front, p2, k2 and continue to the end removing the last marker
> 
> Row 28 continue in the pattern removing the last marker
> 
> Row 29- 33 continue in pattern
> 
> Bind off loosely with one or two size bigger needles in ribbing
> 
> Sew both ends together. See sewing instructions video posted earlier.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Saroj


Thank you!! Thank you!! Now I have to find the mittens and someone will be all set for Christmas!

Saroj, you're such a great instructor and you have made this so much fun. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Anita


----------



## aknitter

Can someone tell me which page the fingerless mittens are on? I would love to make a whole set too. 

Thank you !

Anita


----------



## catlover1960

Fingerless mitts are on page 9 about 1/2 way down the page.


----------



## aknitter

catlover1960 said:


> Fingerless mitts are on page 9 about 1/2 way down the page.


Thank you! I will find it.

I appreciate the help CatLover!

Anita


----------



## Bubba24

My second scarf and gloves requested by my 10 year old gran- daughter. Saroj, the sewing instructions are the best. It is so easy and it comes out better than anything else I have ever sewed together. Thanks.


----------



## gdhavens

I shortened the scarf a little and did a 2x2 rib on the hat. What a nicely written pattern. Easy to follow pattern with lovely results. This was made with Red Heart "Shimmer" on size 9 needles.


----------



## Saroj

Beautiful work. Saroj


----------



## soc

I have never done a workshop or KAL before. 
Here it is. have not decided whether to block or not. Kind of like the openness just off the needles. 
Hubby likes it as is.


----------



## Suula

soc said:


> I have never done a workshop or KAL before.
> Here it is. have not decided whether to block or not. Kind of like the openness just off the needles.
> Hubby likes it as is.


It looks great as it is and a lovely colour xx


----------



## donna47304

I agree; great color and nice openess. Sometimes scarves get too hot for me, but the openess should help control the temperature of the scarf.


----------



## Arkyknitter

Awwwhhhh! It's beautiful! Super job too! Hope mine turns out that pretty!Arky knitter


----------



## Saroj

Soc you look beautiful in your new scarf. I love the color and the smile.
Saroj


----------



## jangmb

Great job - beautiful color - congrats to you.


----------



## Beebee

I'm In - I hope - thank you


----------



## gdhavens

Soc, I like that color. Nice stitching. Good job! Wasn't this a fun knit?


----------



## Designer1234

PLEASE REMEMBER TO PUT YOUR PICTURES ON THE PARADE! It is important that you share your wonderful work with other KP members. See previous post for the link. 

I will be closing the workshop in the near future -- This has been a wonderful class.


----------



## Dashiell

Thanks you Designer 1234, great pattern.
do not have proper camera for photo.
dash


----------



## NellieKnitter

Thank you Saroj and Designer 1234, this has been a fun knitting project/workshop. Hopefully I will get my scarf finished and picture posted before you close the workshop. Saroj, thank you for sharing the other patterns with us also.


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION: I WILL BE CLOSING THIS WORKSHOP ON AUG. 16/13*.

Saroj and the Workshop organizers hope you have enjoyed this workshop. If you still require help make sure that your questions are not already answered here. If you need help after checking out the workshop -- contact Saroj by pm, but only if you are really having difficulty with the patterns. They are pretty clear.

Please post your pictures on here and in the Parade (see link in one of the previous posts above). Thanks, Everyone!


----------



## dollknitter

thank you for the scarf tutorial, it is a great and easy pattern, all my friends want one, so I will make it again in different colors.
I used Caron's Simply Soft, #8 needles


----------



## prolife

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## Saroj

Thank you KP friends for making this workshop so successful. I am so glad to see the parade of colors and completed scarfs. your favorable comments are greatly appreciated. 

Thank you Designer 1234 for a wonderful experience teaching online. It is easier than I anticipated. The students have been wonderful and I am so proud of them doing a great job. 

Happy Knitting and see you all next March for the next workshop Tree of Life!

saroj


----------



## Saroj

dollknitter said:


> thank you for the scarf tutorial, it is a great and easy pattern, all my friends want one, so I will make it again in different colors.
> I used Caron's Simply Soft, #8 needles


beautiful job dollknitter. Have fun making more.

saroj


----------



## aknitter

Designer1234 said:


> *ATTENTION: I WILL BE CLOSING THIS WORKSHOP ON AUG. 16/13*.
> 
> Saroj and the Workshop organizers hope you have enjoyed this workshop. If you still require help make sure that your questions are not already answered here. If you need help after checking out the workshop -- contact Saroj by pm, but only if you are really having difficulty with the patterns. They are pretty clear.
> 
> Please post your pictures on here and in the Parade (see link in one of the previous posts above). Thanks, Everyone!


This is such a wonderful thing you all have done! I enjoyed it so very much and hope to be part of another one. I applaud the efforts, the people and the pattern. I learned from the others who posted and I thank everyone for such a fun way of doing some nice knitting. I am a "lone" knitter so this was like hanging out in a great shop with wonderful people. Thank you one and all!

Anita


----------



## Grannypeg

Just have to weave in the ends on mine and take a picture and post.

Peggh


----------



## Saroj

Well said Anita. I feel the same way. I am very happy to share my knowledge and life experience with others. great place to meet and work together. Thank you KP administration for letting us share our talents.

Saroj


----------



## socksaholic

Bookmarking this workshop for future use. Anyone how what page the variations mentioned on page 1 are?


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. THANKS TO SAROJ and all the students for this wonderful workshop*.

If any future KP members may wish to read the information on this workshop it will be available - bycoming to the workshop main section (see the top and bottom lines of this page - across from the page number}, or below my post- and click on the workshop or any other workshops you wish to read - the class information. thanks again everyone!


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

